# Google präsentiert die "Zukunft des Gamings"



## Darkmoon76 (19. März 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Google präsentiert die "Zukunft des Gamings"* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Google präsentiert die "Zukunft des Gamings"*


----------



## Moonzone (19. März 2019)

Ich halte von google nichts, werde diesen Service auch nicht nutzen. 
Das läuft sowieso nur auf eines hinaus, maximale datenbeschaffung.
Uninteressant. Noch dazu die abartige auslastung des Netzwerks, finde ich grauenhaft.


----------



## LOX-TT (19. März 2019)

Naja interessant finde ich Stadia schon wenn es wirklich so funktionieren sollte wie versprochen.

Persönlich nutzen werde ich es aber wohl nicht, zumindest nicht in näherer Zukunft.


----------



## Spiritogre (19. März 2019)

*Gähn*, also doch nur ein Streamingdienst, halt mit Anbindung an weitere Google Services, allen voran YT. Meine Güte, wie langweilig.


----------



## Schalkmund (19. März 2019)

soweit so unbeeindruckend ...


----------



## golani79 (19. März 2019)

Streaming? Nein danke - bleib ich lieber bei PC, PS4 & Co.


----------



## Lucatus (19. März 2019)

im Entwicklungsland Deutschland können wir von Glück reden wenn unsere Enkelkinder es vlt noch miterleben wie es hier Internet gibt das schnell genug ist damit man die Spiele in hd auf 60 fps stremen kann


----------



## SpieleKing (19. März 2019)

Also bis jetzt ist mir nur heiße Luft entgegen gekommen. Schon viele haben sich daran versucht wie Ms und haben da massive Probleme. Naja und Ms ist nochmal ne Nr. größer als Google. 120fps und 8k? Das will ich sehen. Bei dem deutschen Netzt tuh ich mir schwer daran zu glauben das es in den nächsten 20 Jahren zumindest in Deutschland möglich ist. Erstmal müssen die liefern bevor ich davon was glaube und selbst wenn sie liefern, seh noch keine ernsthafte Konkurrenz zu Pc und Konsole!


----------



## Gemar (19. März 2019)

Also doch nur ein Streaming Dienst mit ein paar mehr oder weniger bekannten Features.


----------



## Neawoulf (19. März 2019)

Genau das richtige für meine 16k Leitung. Dann noch eine ordentliche Portion Input-/Outputlag dazu, kein Modsupport, keine modifizierbaren Configfiles ... der Traum eines jeden Zockers.


----------



## Spiritogre (19. März 2019)

Dann haben sie noch ein eigenes Studio, das Spiele machen soll, aber ganz neu ist. Das wird also noch ewig dauern, bis da was kommt. Wenn sie nicht wie Epic irgendwelche Top-Spiele exklusiv anbieten werden sie schnell in der Bedeutungslosigkeit versinken. 

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass sie ein etwas anderes Preismodell fahren, also nicht nur ein monatliches Abo sondern dass man für einen Titel zahlt und den dann 24 Stunden lang zocken darf.


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. März 2019)

Das ist alles nix neues und gibt es schon irgendwo. Alles viel heiße Luft und Hype.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (19. März 2019)

Also von mir aus kann Streaming die Zukunft des Gamings sein. Hauptsache ich muss sie nicht miterleben. Ich glaube Bandbreite wird weniger das Problem sein und auch für die Latenz wird man technisch eine Lösung finden. Womit ich mich nicht anfreunden kann, ist die Bildqualität mit sichtbaren Artefakten. Geht gar nicht. Aber meine Spielebibliothek bei Google - unvorstellbar. Egal. Ich lasse euch ein Video von Digital Foundry da.  





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VG06H7IQ9Aw:248

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. März 2019)

Ihre Internetverbindung wurde getrennt und ihr Spiel nicht gespeichert.. Bitte starten Sie das Spiel neu


----------



## NOT-Meludan (19. März 2019)

Das ganze wird eher ein zusätzliches Angebot sein, als das klassische Gaming ablösen.
Andere Angebote gibt es ja schon und die haben sich auch nicht durchgesetzt.
Gut, Google kann da wesentlich mehr Aufwand betreiben, weil mehr Geld da ist, aber ob sich das ganze am Ende so rechnet?
Gerade auf dem Heimatmarkt in den USA ist Internet teilweise extrem teuer für relativ magere Leistung.
Und so ein Streaming-Abo wird wohl auch nicht eben ganz billig sein.
Dazu hängt es ja vom Angebot ab, das Google bereitstellen kann. Weil als Eigenentwickler habe ich da doch gewisse Zweifel bei Google, dass die das wirklich hinkriegen.


----------



## Spiritogre (19. März 2019)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ihre Internetverbindung wurde getrennt und ihr Spiel nicht gespeichert.. Bitte starten Sie das Spiel neu



Da haben sie im Stream aber so eine Technik vorgestellt, dass man jedes Spiel jederzeit "speichern" kann, sprich es wird eine Art Link erstellt und man kann von jeder beliebigen Stelle im Spiel jederzeit weiterspielen.


Probleme sehe ich eher mit der Verfügbarkeit. Wieviele ihrer 10,7 TFlop "Rechner" haben sie? Wenn viele Leute die auf YT ein Video oder einen Live-Stream schauen und denken, cool, ich will jetzt auch zocken und klicken auf den Stadio-Link können dann tatsächlich gleichzeitig da zocken oder kommt dann wie bei frühen MMOs "alle Server sind derzeit voll, sie sind der 123.578. in der Warteschlange"...


----------



## Dosentier (19. März 2019)

Könnte sicherlich genauso erfolgsversprechend werden wie, Google Glas


----------



## Bonkic (19. März 2019)

die wesentlichste info hat leider gefehlt: der preis!


----------



## RedDragon20 (19. März 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> die wesentlichste info hat leider gefehlt: der preis!


Deine Daten und deine Seele.


----------



## Najamal (19. März 2019)

Ja nee Danke.


----------



## 1xok (19. März 2019)

Man könnte noch erwähnen, dass das Ganze auf Linux (Debian) und Vulkan basiert wie Google betont.

Somit kann man schon mal davon ausgehen, dass es von Assassin's Creed Odyssey intern bei Ubisoft auch eine Linux-Version gibt. Und sehr wahrscheinlich nicht mal eine schlechte.

Dass der Titel deswegen jetzt aber für Linux erscheint, also für den Linux-Desktop, ist aber leider wohl nahezu ausgeschlossen. 

Google lobt derweil OpenSource in den höchsten Tönen, aber irgendwelche Quellen wurden zu Stadia meines Wissens jetzt nicht veröffentlicht. Stadia bedient sich bei zahlreichen OpenSource-Projekten und trägt wohl auch zum ein oder anderem bei, aber das Gesamtpaket veröffentlicht man bisher wohl nicht. Damit bleibt der Zugriff darauf auch nur den üblichen Verdächtigen vorenthalten. 

Anders macht es Valve, die mit Proton und DXVK alles veröffentlichen und sich insbesondere auch für Linux auf dem Desktop stark machen.  Dieser Ansatz gefällt mir als PC-Gamer deutlich besser.


----------



## BladeWND (19. März 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Deine Daten und deine Seele.



Und keinen juckt es...


----------



## Loosa (19. März 2019)

Wenn Preis und Qualität stimmen wird das sicher eine Chance haben. Sie könnten zudem eine Menge neue Gamer einfangen, die bisher noch nie eigene Hardware für sowas hatten.
Die Latenz scheinen sie immer besser in den Griff zu bekommen. In einer perfekten Umgebung sind sie also vergleichbar mit der von Xbox One?

Aus Entwicklersicht ist natürlich interessant, dass damit Welten aufgebaut werden können, die bisher an der Leistung eines einzelnen Rechners scheiterten. Wird aber irgendwann auch eine Kostenfrage.
Jedenfalls wundert mich nicht mehr, dass Epic letzten November "Pixel Streaming" für ihre Engine vorstellte. Mit der man ein Spiel auf jeglichen Browser schicken kann. Die arbeiten hinter den Kulissen also auch schon länger an der entsprechenden Unterstützung.

Ich bin kein Fan von Google und nutze nur sehr wenige ihrer Services. Aber wenn es funktioniert und überzeugt, werde ich mich so einem Gaming Service sicher nicht widersetzen (hoffe aber auf andere Anbieter). Wenn ich mir überlege, _wie viel_ Geld ich über die Jahre für DVDs ausgegeben hatte. Aber seit Netflix und Co habe ich kaum noch einen Silberling gekauft. Wenn Streaming auch für Spiele funktioniert wird es da wohl genauso passieren.

Dann wird der Pile of Shame aber endgültig unschaffbar.


----------



## Spiritogre (19. März 2019)

1xok schrieb:


> Man könnte noch erwähnen, dass das Ganze auf Linux (Debian) und Vulkan basiert wie Google betont.
> 
> Somit kann man schon mal davon ausgehen, dass es von Assassin's Creed Odyssey intern bei Ubisoft auch eine Linux-Version gibt. Und sehr wahrscheinlich nicht mal eine schlechte.
> 
> Dass der Titel deswegen jetzt aber für Linux erscheint, also für den Linux-Desktop, ist aber leider wohl nahezu ausgeschlossen.



Das ist eine gewagte These. Ich denke nicht, dass die Spiele auf den Servern auf die Art ausgeführt werden wie lokale Games bei dir zu Hause. Die werden einfach in einer Laufzeitumgebung ausgeführt und dann als Video verschickt.


----------



## MrFob (19. März 2019)

Das klingt ja alles erstmal sehr sehr toll. Aber es klingt auch ein bisschen so, als verspraeche Google hier doch etwas sehr viel. Vor allem wie gut Latenz Zeiten und packet drops beim End User am Ende funktionieren (vor allem bei denen, die nicht gerade an einer Glasphaserleitung haengen oder ein etwas flickeligeres Home Netzwerk haben), das muss sich dann erst noch zeigen.

Aber schoen zu sehen, dass einer der ganz grossen jetzt in diese Geschichte einsteigt, dann tut sich sicher auch hinter den Kulissen bei den Providern noch mal was.

Das das alles gleich so einwandfrei laufen soll, vor allem wenn es schon dieses Jahr losgehen soll, das glaube ich aber erst, wenn ich es sehe.

Allerdings, wenn es (mal) laeuft, dann glaube ich schon, dass diese features - gerade wegen den "social media" orientierten - einschlagen werden wie eine Bombe. Die ganzen Kids, die doch sowieso alle an irgendwelchen youtube und twitch influencern haengen, was glaubt ihr denn, was los ist, wenn die mit so eine "jetzt spielen" button direkt mit einsteigen koennen und so (und dann kann der Influencer das auch noch schoen monetarisieren und die Werbespirale ist perfekt), da gehen 100%ig sehr viele, gerade junge Leute drauf ab.


----------



## Spiritogre (19. März 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Das klingt ja alles erstmal sehr sehr toll. Aber es klingt auch ein bisschen so, als verspraeche Google hier doch etwas sehr viel. Vor allem wie gut Latenz Zeiten und packet drops beim End User am Ende funktionieren (vor allem bei denen, die nicht gerade an einer Glasphaserleitung haengen oder ein etwas flickeligeres Home Netzwerk haben), das muss sich dann erst noch zeigen.
> 
> Aber schoen zu sehen, dass einer der ganz grossen jetzt in diese Geschichte einsteigt, dann tut sich sicher auch hinter den Kulissen bei den Providern noch mal was.
> 
> ...



Ja, deswegen schrieb ich ja oben auch, vielleicht gibt es kein normales Abo. Die Kids sehen halt ihren Streamer irgendwas zocken und klicken dann auf den Stadia Button und können es für 3,99 Euro dann 24 Stunden lang zocken - oder halt irgendwie in der Art. 
Da haben sie sich schon mehr Gedanken gemacht, wie man das unters Volk kriegt.


----------



## Wamboland (19. März 2019)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ihre Internetverbindung wurde getrennt und ihr Spiel nicht gespeichert.. Bitte starten Sie das Spiel neu



Das kann ja nicht passieren, da die Session auf dem Server weiterhin besteht - darum kannst du ja auch on the fly die Hardware wechseln und exakt dort weiterspielen. 

Mir haben ungefähre Angaben zur Finanzierung gefehlt... da sie von Cross-Play reden könnte es ja sogar sein das man Spiele einfach kauft (z.b. auf Steam) und wenn man sein Steam Account mit Google verknüpft auch dann dort spielen kann ... solche Infos wären nett gewesen. So wird es vermutlich nicht gehen, sonst hätten sie es gesagt ^^ - aber ein paar Infos wären gut gewesen. Ich gehe z.B. davon aus das wir gestaffelte Preise je Server haben, denn sonst würde es keinen Sinn machen das sie zeigen wie etwas auf 1 Server und auf mehreren parallel aussieht. 

Dann fehlte mir auch eine Angabe zur benötigten Bandbreite für die Streams und welche Latenzen sie derzeit erreichen können unter welchen Bedingungen. Davon hängt es halt ab - wird auf jeden Fall spannend, vor allem das mit dem Crackdown Clone wird MS sicher ärgern "Wir haben da mal was in ein paar Wochen zusammen gekloppt und ihr könnt es auf dem Showfloor testen" ... ^^


----------



## Tomrok (19. März 2019)

Um ehrlich zu sein hat mich diese Nachricht nicht gerade vom Hocker. Ich hätte da irgendwie was anderes oder "mehr" erwartet. Besonders interessiert hätte mich, welche Spiele ich das zukünftigen spielen kann, ein paar Beispiele wären nett gewesen. Und natürlich der Preis, Google lässt sich diese Technik bestimmt was kosten - am Anfang wenig und dann wird nach und nach erhöht ist mein Tipp.


----------



## fud1974 (19. März 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Allerdings, wenn es (mal) laeuft, dann glaube ich schon, dass diese features - gerade wegen den "social media" orientierten - einschlagen werden wie eine Bombe. Die ganzen Kids, die doch sowieso alle an irgendwelchen youtube und twitch influencern haengen, was glaubt ihr denn, was los ist, wenn die mit so eine "jetzt spielen" button direkt mit einsteigen koennen und so (und dann kann der Influencer das auch noch schoen monetarisieren und die Werbespirale ist perfekt), da gehen 100%ig sehr viele, gerade junge Leute drauf ab.



Ich glaube das ist der Aspekt der von vielen hier total unterschätzt wird.

Die volle Integration in Social Media und Video Streams wird ein Punkt sein, der wichtig werden wird.. wir haben eine ganze Generation am Start die ist mit Streamern aufgewachsen, für die wird das was sein was wie für sie gemacht ist (ist es ja auch), die werden sich um ein paar Artefakte nicht scheren.

Ob es nun ausgerechnet Google sein wird, die den Markt beherrschen werden.. abwarten. 

Aber Game-Streaming wird kommen.. ganz sicher. Und es wird bedeutender werden.

Und an alle Enttäuschten.. was habt ihr denn erwartet? Eigene Exklusivspiele? Wann und bei wem hätten die denn entstehen sollen ohne dass da was leaked im Vorfeld?

Ich finde die haben genau das delivered was zu erwarten war.. und darüber hinaus noch alles etwas konkretisiert. Und die Bedeutung mancher Aspekte (Integration für die Streamer, Google Assistant Funktion, Handover während laufenden Spieles auf alle Devices)
ist jetzt noch gar nicht abzuschätzen.. es wird Leute geben denen wirst du irgendwann gar nicht mehr klarmachen können dass es früher mal nicht so war. ("Wie.. ihr musstet an EINEM Gerät bleiben während ihr spieltet? Warum??")


----------



## Bonkic (19. März 2019)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Eigene Exklusivspiele?



wird ( /soll) es geben.



> Ich finde die haben genau das delivered was zu erwarten war..



jo, dass nach der project-stream-beta irgendwas mit game-streaming kommen würde, konnte nun wirklich jeder ahnen. 

ich sag mal so: WENN google so etwas anbietet, DANN wird es auch funktionieren. nicht umsonst hat sich google so lange zeit gelassen, in diese technologie einzusteigen.  onlive sollte quasi genau dasselbe bieten und ging wann an den start? 2009? - natürlich liegt dieses funktionieren nicht alleine in googles hand, unter einer mindestbandbreite wird nix gehen. für 1080p / 60 fps sind afaik aber gerade mal um die 6 mbit notwendig. die dürften inzwischen sogar in deutschland ~ 90+% aller haushalte haben.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (19. März 2019)

Ne danke, ich bin beim Spielen lieber autark.


----------



## Batze (20. März 2019)

Ist schon wirklich erschreckend wie locker das hier doch so einige sehen. Da steckt keine 0815 Firma dahinter sondern einer der Größten Internetfirmen Überhaupt mit Serverkapazitäten die sonst wohl niemand hat. Euch wird das Lachen noch vergehen wenn die Top Games als Exclusiv Titel dann alle nur noch per Stream zu zocken sind. Mit Speck fängt man eben Mäuse und das der (Un)mündige Zocker auf sowas gerne reinfällt, hauptsache er kann sein Game zocken zeigt doch die Geschichte. Dann können wir PC Konsole&Co nämlich vergessen. Die ganz Großen Studios werden da ganz schnell aufspringen. 
DRM war gestern, Raubkopien gibt es dann auch nicht mehr, also muss auch nicht in teure Anti Raubkopier Maßnahmen investiert werden usw.. Man kann dann mit uns machen was man will. Steam wird dann übrigens auch nicht mehr lange leben, wieso auch wenn sie alle (die Studios) nur noch nach Google laufen weil sie da eben auch keine Raubkopien fürchten müssen und alle Preise selbst diktieren können. Keyshops dann natürlich auch Ade. Freut euch schon darauf. Aber hier sehen das ja viele so locker. Wie gesagt, nicht Heute und morgen auch nicht, aber streaming wird kommen und dann war es das mit dem kleinem bißchen Freiheit was wir noch haben.
Wie gesagt, dahinter steckt Google und keine kleine Allerweltsfirma und wenn die sowas Groß ankündigen dann sind die schon weiter als wir alle denken. Wartet es ab.


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. März 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Ist schon wirklich erschreckend wie locker das hier doch so einige sehen. Da steckt keine 0815 Firma dahinter sondern einer der Größten Internetfirmen Überhaupt mit Serverkapazitäten die sonst wohl niemand hat. Euch wird das Lachen noch vergehen wenn die Top Games als Exclusiv Titel dann alle nur noch per Stream zu zocken sind. Mit Speck fängt man eben Mäuse und das der (Un)mündige Zocker auf sowas gerne reinfällt, hauptsache er kann sein Game zocken zeigt doch die Geschichte. Dann können wir PC Konsole&Co nämlich vergessen. Die ganz Großen Studios werden da ganz schnell aufspringen.
> DRM war gestern, Raubkopien gibt es dann auch nicht mehr, also muss auch nicht in teure Anti Raubkopier Maßnahmen investiert werden usw.. Man kann dann mit uns machen was man will. Steam wird dann übrigens auch nicht mehr lange leben, wieso auch wenn sie alle (die Studios) nur noch nach Google laufen weil sie da eben auch keine Raubkopien fürchten müssen und alle Preise selbst diktieren können. Keyshops dann natürlich auch Ade. Freut euch schon darauf. Aber hier sehen das ja viele so locker. Wie gesagt, nicht Heute und morgen auch nicht, aber streaming wird kommen und dann war es das mit dem kleinem bißchen Freiheit was wir noch haben.
> Wie gesagt, dahinter steckt Google und keine kleine Allerweltsfirma und wenn die sowas Groß ankündigen dann sind die schon weiter als wir alle denken. Wartet es ab.



Nicht nur das Batze. Da ein Spiel ja dann auf allen möglichen Sachen laufen soll, wird man sich wohl den kleinsten Nenner suchen und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass dann noch komplexe Spiele dabei herauskommen, wenn es auch auf Handy und Co. spielbar sein soll. Dann rechne ich eher mit noch casuallastigeren Spielen.


----------



## Spiritogre (20. März 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> WENN google so etwas anbietet, DANN wird es auch funktionieren. nicht umsonst hat sich google so lange zeit gelassen, in diese technologie einzusteigen.  onlive sollte quasi genau dasselbe bieten und ging wann an den start? 2009? - natürlich liegt dieses funktionieren nicht alleine in googles hand, unter einer mindestbandbreite wird nix gehen. für 1080p / 60 fps sind afaik aber gerade mal um die 6 mbit notwendig. die dürften inzwischen sogar in deutschland ~ 90+% aller haushalte haben.



So ähnlich wie Google+ das in ein paar Tagen endgültig zu Grabe getragen wird obwohl es vom mächtigen Google Konzern stammt und gar nicht sooo schlecht war (ich habe es gerne genutzt). 
Also, Google hat schon viele Dienste gestartet und wieder eingestampft, ich denke heute noch mit Trauer an Picasa zurück, das war eine tolle Sache. Software sowie Bildergallerie etc. 

Dass Problem das du ansprichst, für 1080p mit 6MBit ist einfach, was hier gerne ausgeblendet wird, nämlich die Bildqualität. Man spielt letztlich einen stark komprimierten Videostream. Wer Netflix schaut ist auch Meilenweit von der Qualität einer BR entfernt, einfach weil die Videos so stark komprimiert sind. Und bei einem Spiel hast du halt, anders als selbst bei der besten UHD BR überhaupt keine Komprimierung. D.h. die Bildqualität wird immer schlechter sein. Das mag für Smartphone- und Tabletzocker egal sein, außer dass die da dann das Problem mit dem Gamepad haben, das sie jetzt unbedingt benötigen. Aber gerade wer direkt vorm PC sitzt will halt auch das Optimum an Optik haben. Was nützt mir ein Spiel mit den maximalen grafischen Settings, wenn da gar Artefakte, Griesel oder sonstwas auftreten, was durch den Videostream verbrochen wird.

Ich sehe mir ja häufiger YT Videos in "bester Qualität" (für YT) von Spielen in Vollbild an, das sieht nun mal schon ziemlich anders aus als lokales zocken.


----------



## 1xok (20. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das ist eine gewagte These. Ich denke nicht, dass die Spiele auf den Servern auf die Art ausgeführt werden wie lokale Games bei dir zu Hause. Die werden einfach in einer Laufzeitumgebung ausgeführt und dann als Video verschickt.


Läuft auf einem Linux-Desktop nicht großartig anders. Die Spiele machen ihre Grafikausgabe komplett in Eigenregie. X-Server und Fenstermanager sorgen eher für Probleme. Deshalb will man ja seit Jahren auf Wayland umstellen.  

Aber Google wird diese Umgebung nicht veröffentlichen. Weder als OpenSource noch in sonst einer Form. Profitieren wird der Linux.Desktop trotzdem ein wenig, weil sich die Systeme ja die ganze Basis teilen, insbesondere die Grafiktreiber und Vulkan.


----------



## 1xok (20. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Dass Problem das du ansprichst, für 1080p mit 6MBit ist einfach, was hier gerne ausgeblendet wird, nämlich die Bildqualität. Man spielt letztlich einen stark komprimierten Videostream.



Also ab 20MBit merke ich am Laptop nichts mehr, wenn ich das In-Home-Streaming von Steam nutze. Über UM habe ich 50MBit und zu Google meisten Latenzen <20ms. 

Probleme würde ich eher bei meinem WLAN erwarten. 

Na ja, sieht sicher nicht überall so aus und man ist mit so einer Lösung natürlich extrem anfällig für Störungen.


----------



## 1xok (20. März 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Ist schon wirklich erschreckend wie locker das hier doch so einige sehen. Da steckt keine 0815 Firma dahinter sondern einer der Größten Internetfirmen Überhaupt mit Serverkapazitäten die sonst wohl niemand hat. Euch wird das Lachen noch vergehen wenn die Top Games als Exclusiv Titel dann alle nur noch per Stream zu zocken sind. Mit Speck fängt man eben Mäuse und das der (Un)mündige Zocker auf sowas gerne reinfällt, hauptsache er kann sein Game zocken zeigt doch die Geschichte. Dann können wir PC Konsole&Co nämlich vergessen. Die ganz Großen Studios werden da ganz schnell aufspringen.



Ich denke, ein paar Verrückte werden auch noch in 30 Jahren PCs/Konsolen zuhause betreiben und darauf spielen. Wir waren die Ersten und wir werden die Letzten sein.


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. März 2019)

1xok schrieb:


> Ich denke, ein paar Verrückte werden auch noch in 30 Jahren PCs/Konsolen zuhause betreiben und darauf spielen. Wir waren die Ersten und wir werden die Letzten sein.



Es werden sich mit Sicherheit auch Alternativen bilden, die Spiele noch als Download veröffentlichen. So wie es gog heute für DRMfreie Spiele gibt, so wird es auch sicher Anti-Stream-Sachen geben. Diese Nische werden sicher welche nutzen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. März 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> [...] Wie gesagt, nicht Heute und morgen auch nicht, aber streaming wird kommen und dann war es das mit dem kleinem bißchen Freiheit was wir noch haben.


Unsere Daten hat Google ja mittlerweile, Chrome und Android und sowieso die gute alte Suchmaschine sei dank.  

Aber mal im ernst: Es kommt drauf an, wie es umgesetzt ist. Wenn es ein Abomodell ist, ähnlich wie Netflix, würde ich darin weniger ein Problem. Man bezahlt monatlich 10-14 Euro und kann Spiele so lange zocken, wie man will. Das wäre in dem Fall das optimalste, was man anbieten könnte. 

Ob ich selbst so einen Dienst nutzen würde? Eher nicht. Und bis es so weit ist, habe ich mein Hobby vermutlich ohnehin schon an den Nagel gehängt, weil's mir irgendwann an Zeit fehlt. 



Batze schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, dahinter steckt Google und keine kleine Allerweltsfirma und wenn die sowas Groß ankündigen dann sind die schon weiter als wir alle denken. Wartet es ab.


Mit Sicherheit hat Google da schon was sehr konkretes in der Hand. Ob sich das durchsetzt, ist die andere Frage. Ich bezweifle, dass sich Game-Streaming in den nächsten 10 Jahren so weit durchsetzt, dass es klassisches Gaming ablöst. Zumal dafür flächendeckend deutlich schnellere Internetzugänge angeboten werden müssten. Einen Film zu streamen ist das eine. Eine andere Sache ist es, ein Spiel vernünftig zu streamen und das auch noch in einer vernünftigen Auflösung und ohne größere Input/Output-Lags oder andere Macken. Daher denke ich, dass Streaming eher eine Alternative sein wird. Zumindest in den nächsten 10-20 Jahren.


----------



## Doitschland (20. März 2019)

Streaming generell wird immer Kompromisse mitbringen und das sind erst mal Verluste in Bild -und Tonqualität, dann noch 100% verlass auf's Wlan (der Großteil benutzt halt auch Wlan), 100% verlass auf die eigene Interneverbindung und 100% verlass auf die Serververbindung bzw. Stabilität/Kapazität. Und bei Videospielen ist jeder Fehler noch mal 'ne Ganze Ecke unverzeihlicher, als bei Musik oder Film -bzw. Serienstreaming. Noch dazu muss man sich auf das Mobile Internet verlassen, wenn man Unterwegs zocken will. Und wir alle wissen ja, wie blöd die Situation mit dem Inet in DE ist... 
Natives zocken bzw. Filme gucken (blu-ray) wird immer das Maß aller Dinge bleiben. Ich denke aber schon, dass wenn Stadia so einfach und gut funktionieren wird, wie Google es präsentiert hat, dass es riesen Potential hat. Streaming bringt halt einen großen "Bequemlichkeitsfaktor" mit, passt zum aktuellen Zeitgeist und die Masse möchte es halt so bequem wie möglich haben. Vielleicht trägt es sogar dazu bei, klassisches Gaming zu verdrängen?. Keine Ahnung, dass muss die Zukunft zeigen. Aber für mich ist das alles überhaupt nichts, ich bevorzuge allgemein native Qualität und physische Medien. Außerdem möchte ich das Produkt, was ich kaufe, auch mein eigen nennen und nicht bloß die Lizenz zum besitzen/konsumieren (siehe Launcher auf'm PC, DRM usw)...


----------



## Worrel (20. März 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Euch wird das Lachen noch vergehen wenn die Top Games als Exclusiv Titel dann alle nur noch per Stream zu zocken sind.


Der mündige Kunde hat immer die Möglichkeit des Verzichts. 
Dank meines PileofShame bei Steam auch überhaupt kein Problem. 

Ein gestreamtes Spiel "kaufen" kommt für mich jedenfalls gar nicht in die Tüte.

Was ich auch nicht verstehe: Wieso sollte ich Spiele, die für Tastatur + Maus ausgelegt sind, auf einem Handy oder Tablet spielen wollen, bzw: wie soll das überhaupt gehen? Beispielsweise für WoW habe ich 35+ Tasten, die ich mit diversem Kram belegt habe - und da sind zig Varianten mit Shift, Ctrl und Alt noch gar nicht mit dabei! geschweige denn, daß man mit-was-auch-immer auf einem Handy überhaupt genau genug zielen könnte, um entsprechend verkleinerte UI Elemente überhaupt zu treffen ...


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. März 2019)

Doitschland schrieb:


> Außerdem möchte ich das Produkt, was ich kaufe, auch besitzen und nicht bloß die Lizenz zum konsumieren (siehe Launcher auf'm PC, DRM usw)...


Du besitzt das Spiel ja. Ist halt nur nicht dein Eigentum.  

Ja, zwischen "Besitz" und "Eigentum" gibt es einen Unterschied.


----------



## Doitschland (20. März 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Du besitzt das Spiel ja. Ist halt nur nicht dein Eigentum.
> Ja, zwischen "Besitz" und "Eigentum" gibt es einen Unterschied.



Jaja, ich weiß schon... War zu früh am Morgen, ich habe es mal angepasst .

Aber man weiß ja eh, was ich meine


----------



## Bonkic (20. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> So ähnlich wie Google+ das in ein paar Tagen endgültig zu Grabe getragen wird obwohl es vom mächtigen Google Konzern stammt und gar nicht sooo schlecht war (ich habe es gerne genutzt).
> Also, Google hat schon viele Dienste gestartet und wieder eingestampft, ich denke heute noch mit Trauer an Picasa zurück, das war eine tolle Sache. Software sowie Bildergallerie etc.



inwiefern widerspricht das meiner behauptung, dass stadia "funktionieren" wird? ob es von den kunden angenommen wird, ist ein anderes thema.



> Dass Problem das du ansprichst, für 1080p mit 6MBit ist einfach, was hier gerne ausgeblendet wird, nämlich die Bildqualität.



die sache ist, dass du mit einem game-streaming-dienst sehr wahrscheinlich nur einen schuß hast - und der muss sitzen: wenn das ganze mehr schlecht als recht (beschissene bildquali, hohe latenzen etc.) funktioniert, wird der kunde möglicherweise auf jahre abgeschreckt. deshalb, so meine vermutung, wird google zumindest diesbezüglich nix halbgares auf den markt bringen. wie es mit dem content aussieht, ist dann nochmal ne andere frage.


----------



## HansHa (20. März 2019)

Ich bin offen für alles, in Zukunft führt ja eh kein Weg daran vorbei. Für die Ewiggestrigen natürlich der Teufel in Person, genau wie das böse Win 10. Ich habe mich seit Jahren damit abgefunden, ohne Internet eigentlich gar keine Spiele/Filme zu besitzen. Was macht es da schon für einen Unterschied, ob ich sie streame oder lade, wenn es gut funktioniert?


----------



## AlBundyFan (20. März 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Du besitzt das Spiel ja. Ist halt nur nicht dein Eigentum.
> 
> Ja, zwischen "Besitz" und "Eigentum" gibt es einen Unterschied.



Ich finde es ziemlich dumm von dir ein Zitat von "Außerdem möchte ich das Produkt, was ich kaufe, auch mein eigen nennen und nicht bloß die Lizenz zum besitzen/konsumieren (siehe Launcher auf'm PC, DRM usw)... "  auf "Außerdem möchte ich das Produkt, was ich kaufe, auch besitzen und nicht bloß die Lizenz zum konsumieren (siehe Launcher auf'm PC, DRM usw" nur um deinen besserwisserischen kommentar anzubringen.
das ist letztklassig - geh dich schämen


----------



## Loosa (20. März 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Mit Speck fängt man eben Mäuse



Wenn die Vorteile einem größer erscheinen als die Nachteile, dann wird es sich durchsetzen. Klar. Um Altvertrautes abzulösen muss es aber schon deutlich besser sein.



> DRM war gestern, Raubkopien gibt es dann auch nicht mehr, also muss auch nicht in teure Anti Raubkopier Maßnahmen investiert werden usw..



Das ist doch gut. 
Dann kann der Hersteller sich diese Ausgaben sparen und in Produktion (und Gewinn) stecken.



> Steam wird dann übrigens auch nicht mehr lange leben



Und das wäre schlimm? Was gab es für einen Rabatz als das eingeführt wurde. Jetzt gibt es einen, wenn es verschwinden sollte?
Zudem Stada mit Sicherheit nicht der einzige Anbieter bleiben wird. Amazon hat eine riesige Server-Infrastruktur (und ist eh schon im Spielebereich), Unreal Engine hat eine eigene Lösung am Start, ... und Steam bot mir seit es das gibt immer die Maximalgeschwindigkeit. Die könnten ja genauso auf Streaming umstellen, oder es als Alternative bieten.



> alle Preise selbst diktieren können. Keyshops dann natürlich auch Ade.



Angebot und Nachfrage. Zumal Google die Preise mitbestimmen wird. Keyshops werde ich auch keine Träne hinterher weinen. Die existieren doch eh nur, weil Hersteller die Preise auf verschiedenen Märkten unterschiedlich gestalten. Nachvollziehbar, denn in Ländern mit anderem Gehaltsniveau gäbe es sonst gar kein Geschäft. Es war nie im Sinn der Sache, sowas zu re-importieren.





Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Da ein Spiel ja dann auf allen möglichen Sachen laufen soll, wird man sich wohl den kleinsten Nenner suchen und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass dann noch komplexe Spiele dabei herauskommen, wenn es auch auf Handy und Co. spielbar sein soll. Dann rechne ich eher mit noch casuallastigeren Spielen.



Der kleinste gemeinsame Nenner wäre dann aber nur die Eingabe, oder? Nicht die Qualität.
Fortnite soll ja ein gutes Beispiel sein, wie ein Spiel sowohl auf dem Rechner, wie auch per Touch steuerbar ist (viele neue Gamer _kennen_ nur Touch als Eingabe ).

Man mag etwas weniger Spiele für Maus und Tastatur bekommen und mehr für Controller. Eine Entschlackung fände ich aber sogar gut. Assassin's Creed ist mir in der Bedienung zum Beispiel schon zu überladen, deswegen kann ich es leider nicht spielen. Bei Metro Exodus ist "gefühlt die gesamte Tastatur belegt", zum Teil mehrfach? Das ist für mich mehr ein Zeugnis schlechten Designs denn Komplexität.


----------



## AlBundyFan (20. März 2019)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Genau das richtige für meine 16k Leitung. Dann noch eine ordentliche Portion Input-/Outputlag dazu, kein Modsupport, keine modifizierbaren Configfiles ... der Traum eines jeden Zockers.



16k-leitung?

sowas hatte man schon 1990 ... wenn du heute immer noch mti der leisitung  eines modems aus dem 90ern fährst (bietet so was langsames überhaupt noch jemand an?) dann ist es zu teuer wenn du dafür mehr als 10c zahlst.


----------



## fud1974 (20. März 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Ist schon wirklich erschreckend wie locker das hier doch so einige sehen. Da steckt keine 0815 Firma dahinter sondern einer der Größten Internetfirmen Überhaupt mit Serverkapazitäten die sonst wohl niemand hat. Euch wird das Lachen noch vergehen wenn die Top Games als Exclusiv Titel dann alle nur noch per Stream zu zocken sind. Mit Speck fängt man eben Mäuse und das der (Un)mündige Zocker auf sowas gerne reinfällt, hauptsache er kann sein Game zocken zeigt doch die Geschichte. Dann können wir PC Konsole&Co nämlich vergessen. Die ganz Großen Studios werden da ganz schnell aufspringen.
> DRM war gestern, Raubkopien gibt es dann auch nicht mehr, also muss auch nicht in teure Anti Raubkopier Maßnahmen investiert werden usw.. Man kann dann mit uns machen was man will. Steam wird dann übrigens auch nicht mehr lange leben, wieso auch wenn sie alle (die Studios) nur noch nach Google laufen weil sie da eben auch keine Raubkopien fürchten müssen und alle Preise selbst diktieren können. Keyshops dann natürlich auch Ade. Freut euch schon darauf. Aber hier sehen das ja viele so locker. Wie gesagt, nicht Heute und morgen auch nicht, aber streaming wird kommen und dann war es das mit dem kleinem bißchen Freiheit was wir noch haben.
> Wie gesagt, dahinter steckt Google und keine kleine Allerweltsfirma und wenn die sowas Groß ankündigen dann sind die schon weiter als wir alle denken. Wartet es ab.



Wie "wartet es ab" ? Natürlich ist dass das Ziel. Das ist aber schon klar seitdem wir über Streaming gesprochen haben in seligen "OnLive" oder "Gaikai" Tagen. Das ist auch kein Geheimnis.´

Wenn gestreamed wird, entfallen für einen als Anbieter halt einige Probleme wie Raubkopien usw. , klar ist das für die Anbieter hoch interessant. Ausserdem bietet sich das Modell geradezu für ein Abo - Verfahren an... was ja  auch alle
Anbieter anstreben, passiert ja sogar bei (noch) lokal zu installierender Software wie bei Adobe, Microsoft usw., hier wird man immer deutlicher Richtung Abo "gedrängt" bis geradezu gezwungen, weil Abo natürlich wesentlich kalkulierbarer
Umsatz ist als dieses Lizenz-Verkaufe wo die Leute dann auch noch gebrauchte Lizenzen unters Volk bringen und das mal je nach Land erlaubt oder auch nicht ist.. kein Anbieter ist da scharf drauf.

Man mag das als "Enteignung" sehen, aber es wird schlicht und ergreifend so ablaufen, wie zuverlässig und - ganz wichtig - wie bequem das ganze läuft. Bequemlichkeit schlägt beim durchschnittlichen Consumer immer alles und ist ihm einiges
Wert, sowohl monetär als auch von anderen Nachteilen her, das hat die Vergangenheit deutlich gezeigt. 

Das war doch bei Steam auch nicht anders.. warum haben die sich so durchgesetzt? Weil irgendwann einige merkten wie schön bequem es ist die Titel in einer Bibliothek zu haben, mit Update-Mechanismen dahinter, jederzeit erneut downloaden, Community Features usw.
und das alles schön konzentriert. Steam, Amazon und wie sie alle heißen haben sich durchgesetzt trotz anfänglicher Kritik zu großem Teil wegen eines Punktes: "Bequemlichkeit" . So meine These. 

Ach ja, Exklusiv Titel.. Natürlich werden sie das anstreben, ist doch klar. Genauso wie es manche Serien halt nur auf Netflix oder nur auf Amazon Video gibt.. Die meisten waren eher enttäuscht dass sie auf der GDC noch nichts konkretes dazu angekündigt haben.

Aber klar, da wird was kommen.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das ist eine gewagte These. Ich denke nicht, dass die Spiele auf den Servern auf die Art ausgeführt werden wie lokale Games bei dir zu Hause. Die werden einfach in einer Laufzeitumgebung ausgeführt und dann als Video verschickt.



Na ja.. "einfach".. da gehört schon etwas KnowHow dazu. Google hat sich von AMD extra Serverhardware dafür entwerfen lassen die CPU und GPU Leisung entsprechend liefert und skaliert. 
Kleinere Streaming-Firmen wie Shadow behelfen sich mit Standardhardware, wo Teile davon virtualisiert werden, die machen dass indem zwar der PC virtualisiert ist, aber die 
Grafikhardware (in der Regel eine Nvidia Quadro P5000, Comsumerhardware wie z.B.  eine 1080er sieht Nvidia höchst ungern im Rechenzentrum und zickt wohl beim Support) konkret immer für einen Nutzer zugeteilt wird. 
'Also eine Art "Teilvirtualisierung" weil du immer noch ordentlich "Kawumms" für die Grafik brauchst, das kannst du nicht rein in Software umbiegen.




Worrel schrieb:


> Der mündige Kunde hat immer die Möglichkeit des Verzichts.
> Dank meines PileofShame bei Steam auch überhaupt kein Problem.
> 
> Ein gestreamtes Spiel "kaufen" kommt für mich jedenfalls gar nicht in die Tüte.



Kein Problem, es wird genug andere geben die das tun werden bzw. die - ja nach Geschäftsmodell - ein Abo  oder eine Flatrate abschließen werden wenn sie das überzeugt. 



> Was ich auch nicht verstehe: Wieso sollte ich Spiele, die für Tastatur + Maus ausgelegt sind, auf einem Handy oder Tablet spielen wollen, bzw: wie soll das überhaupt gehen? Beispielsweise für WoW habe ich 35+ Tasten, die ich mit diversem Kram belegt habe - und da sind zig Varianten mit Shift, Ctrl und Alt noch gar nicht mit dabei! geschweige denn, daß man mit-was-auch-immer auf einem Handy überhaupt genau genug zielen könnte, um entsprechend verkleinerte UI Elemente überhaupt zu treffen ...



Im Prinzip wie bei Konsolen, es ändert sich nicht viel. Während der Präsi wurde auch am Smartphone nur mit Controller gezockt. Die Chromecast Lösung für den TV läuft auch nur via Controller, und zwar dem Google Controller, das hat Google im Nachgang zur Pressekonferenz noch mal bestätigt.
Bisher ist also der kleinste gemeinsame Nenner ein XBox Ähnlicher Controller (am PC gehen die handelsüblichen Controller, aber auch Maus+Tastatur)

Ist beim "Shadow" Streaming Service wo ein kompletter PC virtualisiert wird z.B. auch nicht anders, wenn ich auf meinen Shadow den ich ja habe ein Spiel spielen will auf Tablet oder Smartphone aufrufe dann muss ich da in der Regel auch einen kompatiblen Bluetooth Controller anschließen damit es Sinn macht.



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Nicht nur das Batze. Da ein Spiel ja dann auf allen möglichen Sachen laufen soll, wird man sich wohl den kleinsten Nenner suchen und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass dann noch komplexe Spiele dabei herauskommen, wenn es auch auf Handy und Co. spielbar sein soll. Dann rechne ich eher mit noch casuallastigeren Spielen.



Siehe oben, gegenwärtig ist der Controller der kleinste gemeinsame Nenner. Wie schon bei der Diskussion von wegen Konsolen und PC - Ports usw ...... 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> So ähnlich wie Google+ das in ein paar Tagen endgültig zu Grabe getragen wird obwohl es vom mächtigen Google Konzern stammt und gar nicht sooo schlecht war (ich habe es gerne genutzt).
> Also, Google hat schon viele Dienste gestartet und wieder eingestampft, ich denke heute noch mit Trauer an Picasa zurück, das war eine tolle Sache. Software sowie Bildergallerie etc.



Genau darauf wurde Google auch nach der Show angesprochen.. auf ihren Ruf, Projekte auch mal schnell zu beerdigen. Es ist ja deutlich mehr als nur Picasa und so, auch Google Fibre in den USA wurde eingestellt (Glasfaserverlegung via Micro-Trenching usw.)

Natürlich sagen sie dass es diesmal anders wäre.. Alleine weil der Invest den sie schon bisher dafür getätigt haben weit höher ist als bei ihren anderen Projekten und sie all dass, was sie aufgebaut haben für Stadia, auch nicht leicht umnutzen können (eigene Rechenzentren mit Edge-Nodes oder wie sie das nannten  unterverteilen in anderen Regionen mit ziemlich spezieller, von AMD entwickelter Hardware usw. .... das ist wohl nur begrenzt für andere Sachen dann wieder verwendbar). Also ist Ihr Bestrebung das zum Erfolg zu führen wesentlich "motivierter" weil ihre Verlustabschreibungen in diesem Falle höher wären als einfach Google Plus oder Picasa einzustampfen.



> Dass Problem das du ansprichst, für 1080p mit 6MBit ist einfach, was hier gerne ausgeblendet wird, nämlich die Bildqualität. Man spielt letztlich einen stark komprimierten Videostream. Wer Netflix schaut ist auch Meilenweit von der Qualität einer BR entfernt, einfach weil die Videos so stark komprimiert sind.



.. und das stört nicht mal sonderlich viele wenn man sieht wie der Streaming Markt abgegangen ist. Es muss nur "good enough" sein. Deswegen erscheinen ja schon manche Sachen gar nicht mehr auf Bluray, mit Glück kriegt man noch DVDs (weil die ironischerweise auch heute billiger zu produzieren sind).
Es wird wie bei Filmen kommen, Enthusiasten gönnen sich 4K Player nebst Medien zu entsprechenden Preisen. Eventuell gibt es dann auch für Enthusiasten weiterhin lokale Konsolen und Co.... aber halt zu Enthusiasten-Preisen ("Mad Box" ich höre dir trapsen, vielleicht ist das ja ihr Geschäftsmodell),
für 80-90 Prozent reicht das Streaming.


----------



## LOX-TT (20. März 2019)

AlBundyFan schrieb:


> 16k-leitung?
> 
> sowas hatte man schon 1990


Das halte ich für ein Gerücht


----------



## fud1974 (20. März 2019)

AlBundyFan schrieb:


> 16k-leitung?
> 
> sowas hatte man schon 1990 ... wenn du heute immer noch mti der leisitung  eines modems aus dem 90ern fährst (bietet so was langsames überhaupt noch jemand an?) dann ist es zu teuer wenn du dafür mehr als 10c zahlst.



Er meinte wohl 16 Mbit... aber lach mal nicht, beruflich mussten wir hier für 10 Mbit/s (immerhin symmetrisch) locker über 300 Euro monatlich zahlen weil es nur mit Spezialhardware überhaupt ging. Oder halt DSL2000.  Das war noch bis 2015/2016
so. 

Ach ja, das war mitten in einem Gewerbegebiet wohlgemerkt nicht in der Pampa 

Deutschland halt.


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. März 2019)

AlBundyFan schrieb:


> das ist letztklassig -


Danke.



AlBundyFan schrieb:


> geh dich schämen


Mach ich.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (20. März 2019)

Guten Morgen ihr Lieben. Gut geschlafen?  

Meiner Meinung nach muss man kein Prophet sein, um zu sehen, dass das Streamen von Spielen die Zukunft ist. Auch wenn es mir persönlich missfällt, gehe ich davon aus, dass ich bis zu meinem letzten Atemzug so spielen werde, wie gehabt. Also komplett lokal berechnet. Letztendlich muss es aber nicht Google sein, die diese Entwicklung bestimmt, nur weil sie die mit Stadia angestoßen haben. Passend zum Frühling deswegen etwas Hoffnung in Form von einem Link zu Vorhaben von Google, die beerdigt wurden.


----------



## MichaelG (20. März 2019)

Ich hoffe Google geht damit baden. Wehret den Anfängen. Irgendwann gibt es dann Spiele nur noch via Streaming und die Firmen haben die 100%ige Kontrolle über die Lifetime eines Spiels. Will man in 6 oder 10 Jahren Spiel X wieder spielen ? Pech gehabt. Such Dir was neues. Nein danke.


----------



## Neawoulf (20. März 2019)

AlBundyFan schrieb:


> 16k-leitung?
> 
> sowas hatte man schon 1990 ... wenn du heute immer noch mti der leisitung  eines modems aus dem 90ern fährst (bietet so was langsames überhaupt noch jemand an?) dann ist es zu teuer wenn du dafür mehr als 10c zahlst.



Eher vor 12 - 15 Jahren (16 Mbit halt, praktisch aber nie mehr, als 13 Mbit, die tatsächlich ankommen). Hier gibt's aber leider nicht mehr. Ich könnte natürlich umziehen, aber das ist für mich derzeit keine Option.


----------



## Ingepunk (20. März 2019)

Ihr glaubt doch nicht wirklich das sich dieser Game Streaming Quatsch in DE durchsetzen wird?
Bei unserer lauen Inet Struktur, Verbindungsabbrüchen und Unwirklichen MB/s Zahlen?
Desweiteren wird der Dienst wohl auf ein Abo Modell setzen. Zahlst du nicht, kannst du dein Spiel nicht zu Ende bringen. Da ist mir ein einmaliger Kauf lieber, auch wenn mir das Abo Modell 500 Spiele für 16€ im Monat bietet (vor allem wenn ich "nur" 2 Spiele im Monat zocke ist das Kaufen viel billiger als Jahrelang extra einzuzahlen).


----------



## Elektrostuhl (20. März 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Google geht damit baden. Wehret den Anfängen. Irgendwann gibt es dann Spiele nur noch via Streaming und die Firmen haben die 100%ige Kontrolle über die Lifetime eines Spiels. Will man in 6 oder 10 Jahren Spiel X wieder spielen ? Pech gehabt. Such Dir was neues. Nein danke.



Ach, den Anfängen haben wir nichts entgegenzusetzen. Hier bestimmt eine ganze Generation die mit Streaming aufwächst, wie dieses Hobby künftig gehandhabt werden soll. Ich tröste mich mit dem Gedanken, dass es heute neben Spotify noch Schallplatten gibt oder DVD/BD trotz Netflix & Co. Ärgerlich wird es, wenn ein bestimmtes Spiel (womöglich auch noch exklusiv) auf einer solchen Plattform wie Google Stadia erscheint, dass man selber gerne spielen würde.


----------



## Batze (20. März 2019)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Es werden sich mit Sicherheit auch Alternativen bilden, die Spiele noch als Download veröffentlichen. So wie es gog heute für DRMfreie Spiele gibt, so wird es auch sicher Anti-Stream-Sachen geben. Diese Nische werden sicher welche nutzen.



Die wird es mit Sicherheit geben. Nur werden eben die dicken Titel nicht mehr ohne stream zu spielen sein. Du sprichst gog an, ganz ehrlich was haben die denn zu bieten von den Titeln die gerade angesagt sind? Also viel ist das nicht.



> Aber mal im ernst: Es kommt drauf an, wie es umgesetzt ist. Wenn es ein Abomodell ist, ähnlich wie Netflix, würde ich darin weniger ein Problem. Man bezahlt monatlich 10-14 Euro und kann Spiele so lange zocken, wie man will. Das wäre in dem Fall das optimalste, was man anbieten könnte.


Wenn es "nur" 10-20 €uro im Monat wären viele dabei. Nur will das dann jeder haben. Google erstmal für die Bereitstellung des Dienstes an sich, dann noch die dicken Publisher  EA Ubisoft Blizzard usw. alle halten dann die Hand auf weil jeder vom Milliarden Kuchen was abhaben möchte. 
Rechne es dir aus wie teuer der Spass wird.
Aber wie gesagt, bis das alles für jeden also Massentauglich ist dauert es noch. Aber kommen wird es.


----------



## shaboo (20. März 2019)

Ingepunk schrieb:


> Ihr glaubt doch nicht wirklich das sich dieser Game Streaming Quatsch in DE durchsetzen wird?
> Bei unserer lauen Inet Struktur, Verbindungsabbrüchen und Unwirklichen MB/s Zahlen?
> Desweiteren wird der Dienst wohl auf ein Abo Modell setzen. Zahlst du nicht, kannst du dein Spiel nicht zu Ende bringen. Da ist mir ein einmaliger Kauf lieber, auch wenn mir das Abo Modell 500 Spiele für 16€ im Monat bietet (vor allem wenn ich "nur" 2 Spiele im Monat zocke ist das Kaufen viel billiger als Jahrelang extra einzuzahlen).


Genau! Bei Musik oder Filmen käme ja auch niemals jemand auf die Idee, die zu streamen, also warum sollte das bei Spielen klappen?!

Vielleicht einfach mal nicht von eigenen Vorlieben und Gewohnheiten auf andere schließen - schon gar nicht auf alle, die 20 Jahre oder mehr jünger sind.

Und ja, das Internet in Deutschland ist nicht toll, ist aber erstens auch nicht überall katastrophal und wird zweitens auch immer besser, wenn auch vielleicht nicht so schnell, wie wir das gerne hätten.


----------



## fud1974 (20. März 2019)

Ingepunk schrieb:


> Ihr glaubt doch nicht wirklich das sich dieser Game Streaming Quatsch in DE durchsetzen wird?
> Bei unserer lauen Inet Struktur, Verbindungsabbrüchen und Unwirklichen MB/s Zahlen?



Wer nur in der Gegenwart denkt, verpasst die Zukunft.

Klar haben wir in Deutschland ein Problem, aber hey, es ist auch nicht überall anderswo rosig, schau mal auf die US / Kanada Seiten jetzt zur Zeit nach dieser Ankündigung, abseits der Ballungsgebiete stöhnen sie gerade bei den Stadia Artikeln auch wie das laufen soll, zumal die da auch Data-Caps auf Festnetzleitungen (!) haben, d.h.
da ist die Datenrate nur ein Teilproblem für die.

Aber es wird einmal anders werden. Mit Sicherheit. Wenn nicht in fünf, dann in 10, 15 Jahren. Und die sind "schwupps" da.

Übrigens: Gegenwärtig spiele ich Ego-Shooter - wenn auch eher Singleplayer - problemlos in Full HD mit 60 FPS via Streaming wenn ich nicht zuhause bin solange eine halbwegs brauchbare VDSL Leitung im Zugriff ist.

Kein Ding. Das ist also keine Zukunftsvision, sondern - für mich - jetzt schon Realität. Nur kostet mich das halt auch ca. 30 Euro im Monat was den Streaming Dienst angeht... aber hey, ich hab die "Streaming Luft" schon geschnuppert.. und
gemerkt, wie faszinierend das ist sowas kleines wie ein Surface Pro 4 aufzuklappen und dann locker ein Metro Exodus mit allen Details zu spielen... auch eine Runde Battlefield 5  ging durchaus wenn man etwas Lag verkraften konnte und kein anderer gerade auf der Leitung hing.

Da hätte das Surface sich schon geweigert überhaupt das Spiel nativ zu starten.. oder bestenfalls Standbilder produziert....


----------



## ICamus (20. März 2019)

Wird mit dem deutschen Bambusinternet eh nix.


----------



## Cicero (20. März 2019)

Zwei Anmerkungen hierzu:

1. So ein System steht und fällt mit der Internetanbindung der Nutzer.

2. Datenkrake Google. Man sollte immer im Hinterkopf behalten, dass Google mit einem solchen System tausende von Gigabyte- Nutzerdaten in die Hände fallen. Durch Streaming auf mobile Endgeräte kann ein nachvollziehbares Bewegungsprofil erstellt werden. Wer von zu Hause aus streamt, gibt seine Heimatadresse preis, selbst wenn diese nirgendwo eingetragen hat. Spieleverhalten, Zeitfenster, persönliche Präferenze, etc. alles wird erfasst. Das sollte einem klar sein, bevor man das Google- System benutzt. Wie hier auch schon jemand richtig geschrieben hat: Das ist Google bzw. Alphabet und keine kleine Streaming- Plattform.


----------



## Murmelgrumpf (20. März 2019)

AlBundyFan schrieb:


> 16k-leitung?
> 
> sowas hatte man schon 1990 ... wenn du heute immer noch mti der leisitung  eines modems aus dem 90ern fährst (bietet so was langsames überhaupt noch jemand an?) dann ist es zu teuer wenn du dafür mehr als 10c zahlst.



Du glückliches, unwissendes Großstadtkind. Laß mich dir ein ganz klein wenig die Welt außerhalb deiner Stadtmauern erklären. Da gibt es nämlich Gegenden .... Orte, nennt man die, oder Kleinstädte, die Alten munkeln an ihren Lagerfeuern sogar noch von sogenannten Dörfern. In diesen unerschlossenen Gegenden, da gibt es sowas wie 16kb-Leitungen schon noch. Und weißt du was ? Die Leute sind glücklich darüber, denn ihr Leben hat sie Bescheidenheit gelehrt. 

Wir, die wir in diesen dunklen Regionen leben, verzichten teils lieber auf Paketzustellung vor die Haustür, fließend Warmwasser und elektrisches Licht als auf unseren, in abendlichen Zusammenkünften gepriesenen Netflix-Stream.

Und jetzt geh' dich schämen, ob deiner Unwissenheit und schließe die technisch weniger erschlossene Bevölkerung in deine Abendgebete vor deinem bunt leuchtenden Router ein.


----------



## TobiWan82 (20. März 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Wenn es "nur" 10-20 €uro im Monat wären viele dabei. Nur will das dann jeder haben. Google erstmal für die Bereitstellung des Dienstes an sich, dann noch die dicken Publisher  EA Ubisoft Blizzard usw. alle halten dann die Hand auf weil jeder vom Milliarden Kuchen was abhaben möchte. Rechne es dir aus wie teuer der Spass wird.



Ich tippe auch auf die 10 -30€ im Monat. Abgerechnet wird dann mit den Publishern entweder mit einem gängigen Lizenzmodell, oder aber durch Beteiligung aufgrund der Spielzeiten ihres Titels. Man sollte nicht die Reichweite unterschätzen, wenn plötzlich alles ein verkapptes Free2Play ist. Rein hypothetisch gerechnet, wenn google sagt, ihr bekommt 90% anteilig der 30€, aber nur den relativen Anteil der monatlichen Spielzeit des Users. Dann hast du vielleicht 10 Stunden Anthem in einem Monat gespielt und noch 10 Stunden zwei andere Spiele, da bekommt EA dann schon 30x0,9x0,5 = 13,50€ für den einen Monat. Vertriebskosten und Co fallen bei der Sache gar nicht groß an. In vielen Fällen wird sich das also verdammt schnell rechnen für die Publisher, gerade da man auch mal Spieler abgreift, die das Spiel nicht gekauft hätten. Google selbst kassiert für seine Infrastruktur dann 3€ pro Monat von jedem, was bei ihrer Marktdurchdringung auch ein Milliardengeschäft ist. Dazu noch Werbung der Publisher und das Ding ist eine Goldgrube.

Das würde auch 


> Irgendwann gibt es dann Spiele nur noch via Streaming und die Firmen haben die 100%ige Kontrolle über die Lifetime eines Spiels. Will man in 6 oder 10 Jahren Spiel X wieder spielen ? Pech gehabt. Such Dir was neues. Nein danke.


aufheben, denn ein Publisher hätte gar kein Interesse es nicht mehr dort zur Verfügung zu stellen, da es ja immer mal wieder Einkommen produziert, ohne weiter zu kosten.


----------



## Spiritogre (20. März 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Du besitzt das Spiel ja. Ist halt nur nicht dein Eigentum.
> 
> Ja, zwischen "Besitz" und "Eigentum" gibt es einen Unterschied.



Du bist nach Kauf Eigentümer, wie oft soll ich das noch sagen? In Deutschland gelten andere Gesetze als in USA. Und §433 BGB ist eindeutig.



AlBundyFan schrieb:


> Ich finde es ziemlich dumm von dir ein Zitat von "Außerdem möchte ich das Produkt, was ich kaufe, auch mein eigen nennen und nicht bloß die Lizenz zum besitzen/konsumieren (siehe Launcher auf'm PC, DRM usw)... "  auf "Außerdem möchte ich das Produkt, was ich kaufe, auch besitzen und nicht bloß die Lizenz zum konsumieren (siehe Launcher auf'm PC, DRM usw" nur um deinen besserwisserischen kommentar anzubringen.
> das ist letztklassig - geh dich schämen


Vor allem ist es falsch.

Siehe etwa hier: https://www.it-rechtsanwalt.com/sof...twarelizenz-eine-klare-angelegenheit-3689.php


----------



## Sanador (20. März 2019)

Oh gut, eine Streaming Konsole!
Hohe Input-Latenzen, benötigt sehr schnelles Internet und Spiele können vom einen zum anderen Tag aus dem Sortiment wegen Lizenzproblemen verschwinden. 
Das Ding wird nix...hoffentlich.


----------



## shaboo (20. März 2019)

Murmelgrumpf schrieb:


> Du glückliches, unwissendes Großstadtkind. Laß mich dir ein ganz klein wenig die Welt außerhalb deiner Stadtmauern erklären. Da gibt es nämlich Gegenden .... Orte, nennt man die, oder Kleinstädte, die Alten munkeln an ihren Lagerfeuern sogar noch von sogenannten Dörfern. In diesen unerschlossenen Gegenden, da gibt es sowas wie 16kb-Leitungen schon noch. Und weißt du was ? Die Leute sind glücklich darüber, denn ihr Leben hat sie Bescheidenheit gelehrt.


Die Verfügbarkeit von >= 50 Mbit liegt allerdings bundesweit bei mittlerweile fast 80 Prozent und das sollte für derartiges Streaming von Spielen wohl ausreichen.

Die 20 Prozent, die in Deutschland (und auch in anderen Ländern) ein solches Angebot nicht nutzen können, machen ein solches Modell ja nicht gleich unrentabel.


----------



## shaboo (20. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Du bist nach Kauf Eigentümer, wie oft soll ich das noch sagen? In Deutschland gelten andere Gesetze als in USA. Und §433 BGB ist eindeutig.


Aber ist diese Diskussion nicht - insbesondere auf dem PC - eine rein theoretische?

Wenn es mir aufgrund legaler technischer Maßnahmen des Anbieters (Accountbindung, DRM etc.) sowieso unmöglich gemacht wird, ein Spiel zu verleihen, zu verschenken oder zu verkaufen oder wenn der Anbieter mir durch andere technische Maßnahmen (Serverabschaltung) sogar die Nutzung eines Spiels unmöglich macht, was macht es dann praktisch noch für einen Unterschied, ob ich nun Besitzer oder Eigentümer bin oder ob ich nun "das Spiel" oder nur "eine Lizenz" erworben habe?


----------



## Spiritogre (20. März 2019)

TobiWan82 schrieb:


> Das würde auch
> 
> 
> > Irgendwann gibt es dann Spiele nur noch via Streaming und die Firmen haben die 100%ige Kontrolle über die Lifetime eines Spiels. Will man in 6 oder 10 Jahren Spiel X wieder spielen ? Pech gehabt. Such Dir was neues. Nein danke.
> ...



Das ist falsch. Viele Spiele verschwinden doch schon heute aus Online-Stores. U.a. wegen abgelaufener Lizenzen, versuch mal Afterburner Climax oder Outrun 2006 (letzteres gibt es physisch für PC, was die einzige noch erhältliche Version ist, wenn du sie gebraucht auftreiben kannst) irgendwo zu kaufen ...
oder weil Hersteller insbesondere kleine auch mal dicht machen. 
Auch werden sich bei technischen Änderungen die Hersteller einen Teufel darum kümmern "die olle Kamelle" fit für das neue System zu machen. 

Das ist ja jetzt eben schon ein unglaubliches Problem bei reinen Downloadspielen, wo es keinen physischen Datenträger gibt, auf dem das komplette Spiel drauf ist. Die werden irgendwann verschwinden. Denn was kein Geld einbringt interessiert die Firmen nicht. Mit Glück bekommt man sie dann auf irgendwelchen Piratenseiten noch als "Abandonware".



shaboo schrieb:


> Aber ist diese Diskussion nicht - insbesondere auf dem PC - eine rein theoretische?
> 
> Wenn es mir aufgrund legaler technischer Maßnahmen des Anbieters (Accountbindung, DRM etc.) sowieso unmöglich gemacht wird, ein Spiel zu verleihen, zu verschenken oder zu verkaufen oder wenn der Anbieter mir durch andere technische Maßnahmen (Serverabschaltung) sogar die Nutzung eines Spiels unmöglich macht, was macht es dann praktisch noch für einen Unterschied, ob ich nun Besitzer oder Eigentümer bin oder ob ich nun "das Spiel" oder nur eine "eine Lizenz" erworben habe?


Ja, hier hinkt der Gesetzgeber aktuell noch ziemlich hinterher. Sie kümmern sich nicht sonderlich um die Rechte der Bürger und Konsumenten sondern lieber um die ihnen Geld einbringenden "Rechte" der Firmen.

Der BGH hatte ja damals im Half Life 2 Prozess entschieden, du darfst das Spiel an sich verkaufen, nur den Account an den es gebunden ist nicht, weil der halt Valve gehört. Entsprechend müsste also theoretisch irgendwer mal angestoßen werden ein Gesetz zu machen, dass die Firmen zwingt die Software vom Account lösbar zu machen, damit der Eigentümer sein Recht wahrnehmen kann und sie wirklich weiterverkaufen kann.

Das schöne, wenn die Server tatsächlich abgeschaltet werden, wird dir niemand an den Karren pissen, wenn du dein Eigentum crackst etc. um es bei dir privat lauffähig zu lassen. So dumm sind die Urheber dann doch nicht, da u.U. eine Gesetzesänderung oder Verpflichtungen heraufzubeschwören sollten sie dich verklagen und du ziehst das durch.

Für das vor Jahren abgeschaltete MMORPG Vanguard - Saga of Heroes gibt es z.B. lokale Emulation und Privatserver. Sony hält da die Füße still, warum auch nicht? Die haben das Spiel nicht mehr im Programm geschweige denn am Laufen, also keinerlei Verlust.


----------



## shaboo (20. März 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Google geht damit baden. Wehret den Anfängen. Irgendwann gibt es dann Spiele nur noch via Streaming und die Firmen haben die 100%ige Kontrolle über die Lifetime eines Spiels. Will man in 6 oder 10 Jahren Spiel X wieder spielen ? Pech gehabt. Such Dir was neues. Nein danke.


Ist halt wie mit allen Sachen: Darüber werden nachwachsende Generationen entscheiden und die haben nun mal andere Vorlieben, Gewohnheiten und Werte. Von daher ist "wehret den Anfängen" ein (mir, als Mitt-40er) sehr sympathischer Gedanke, aber eben auch ein furchtbar aussichtsloser.

Wobei ich gar nicht mal so sicher bin, ob ein Sich-Abwenden von Besitztum, Sammelei und Hortertum und ein Sich-Begnügen mit "bei Bedarf abrufbar" wirklich etwas Schlechtes sein muss, zumal die ganzen Retrokonsolen und Plattformen wie GOG ja zeigen, dass es einen Markt für Retrogaming gibt. Warum sollte der nicht auch von Streaming-Anbietern bedient werden?


----------



## Loosa (20. März 2019)

Cicero schrieb:


> Datenkrake Google. Man sollte immer im Hinterkopf behalten, dass Google mit einem solchen System tausende von Gigabyte- Nutzerdaten in die Hände fallen. Durch Streaming auf mobile Endgeräte kann ein nachvollziehbares Bewegungsprofil erstellt werden. Wer von zu Hause aus streamt, gibt seine Heimatadresse preis, selbst wenn diese nirgendwo eingetragen hat.



Bei Google bin ich auch gerne misstrauisch. Das Geschäftsmodell basiert ja fast ausschließlich darauf dich zu verkaufen.

Aber von wegen Bewegungsprofil sehe ich aktuell relativ wenig Gefahr. Bei mir taucht, dank 2-Faktor-Sicherheit, immer mal wieder Apple auf und warnt mich vor einem neuen Einlogversuch (das bin immer ich). Egal ob Festnetz oder Mobil, der angezeigte Ort ist nur selten einigermaßen korrekt, sondern zeigt meist Knotenpunkte in hunderten Kilometer Entfernung. 

Mein Internetanbieter entscheidet ja, wo er mich in's offene Netz schickt.

(ahja, unter mylocation.org taucht mein Rechner zum Beispiel korrekt in München auf, aber am komplett anderen Ende. Mein Smartphone liegt dafür gerade neben mir in Kassel. )


----------



## Spiritogre (20. März 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Egal ob Festnetz oder Mobil, der angezeigte Ort ist nur selten einigermaßen korrekt, sondern zeigt meist Knotenpunkte in hunderten Kilometer Entfernung.
> 
> (ahja, unter mylocation.org taucht mein Rechner zum Beispiel korrekt in München auf, aber am komplett anderen Ende. Mein Smartphone liegt dafür gerade neben mir in Kassel. )



Ich bekomme ja auch regelmäßig Mails über Einlogversuche von diversen Diensten. Gestern Abend kam eine, da wusste ich, dass ich  das war, allerdings musste ich zwei Mal hinschauen, weil als Ort Dresden angegeben war, was absolut nicht hinhaut. Bei den meisten Mails dieser Art ist immer ein Knotenpunkt hier direkt in der Nähe angegeben, von daher war ich schon einen Moment verwundert.


----------



## MichaelG (20. März 2019)

shaboo schrieb:


> Ist halt wie mit allen Sachen: Darüber werden nachwachsende Generationen entscheiden und die haben nun mal andere Vorlieben, Gewohnheiten und Werte. Von daher ist "wehret den Anfängen" ein (mir, als Mitt-40er) sehr sympathischer Gedanke, aber eben auch ein furchtbar aussichtsloser.
> 
> Wobei ich gar nicht mal so sicher bin, ob ein Sich-Abwenden von Besitztum, Sammelei und Hortertum und ein Sich-Begnügen mit "bei Bedarf abrufbar" wirklich etwas Schlechtes sein muss, zumal die ganzen Retrokonsolen und Plattformen wie GOG ja zeigen, dass es einen Markt für Retrogaming gibt. Warum sollte der nicht auch von Streaming-Anbietern bedient werden?



Ich sehe in der Verfügbarkeit ein Problem. Schmeißt Google ein Spiel nach 5 Jahren raus schaut man in die Röhre. Aber Du hast schon Recht. Wir bestimmen das (leider) nicht mehr. Das bestimmen die nachfolgenden Generationen.


----------



## Ingepunk (20. März 2019)

"Genau! Bei Musik oder Filmen käme ja auch niemals jemand auf die Idee, die zu streamen, also warum sollte das bei Spielen klappen?!"
Exakt! bei Musik und Filmen hätte es nicht klappen sollen (zumindest nicht für Geld!) Es gibt massig Angebote im Inet wo man seine Filme, Serien und Musik Streamen bzw downloaden kann. 
Ich zahle schon 30€ mtl für's Netz selbst, Warum noch für weitere Angebote Abo Scheiße zahlen?? Das Geld kann man sehr viel besser Investieren, aber für viele Menschen ist das ja nebensächlich.


----------



## shaboo (20. März 2019)

Ingepunk schrieb:


> "Genau! Bei Musik oder Filmen käme ja auch niemals jemand auf die Idee, die zu streamen, also warum sollte das bei Spielen klappen?!"
> Exakt! bei Musik und Filmen hätte es nicht klappen sollen (zumindest nicht für Geld!) Es gibt massig Angebote im Inet wo man seine Filme, Serien und Musik Streamen bzw downloaden kann.
> Ich zahle schon 30€ mtl für's Netz selbst, Warum noch für weitere Angebote Abo Scheiße zahlen?? Das Geld kann man sehr viel besser Investieren, aber für viele Menschen ist das ja nebensächlich.


Naja, für Dich scheint es - und korrigiere mich bitte, wenn ich Dich falsch verstanden haben sollte - nebensächlich zu sein, dass Leute, die Filme drehen, Spiele entwicklen und Musik machen, auch gerne von ihrer Arbeit leben und ihre Familien ernähren können möchten.

Bist Du echt der Meinung, man zahlt 30 Euro an seinen Internetprovider (für die Infrastruktur), zieht sich danach alle Inhalte kostenfrei und illegal aus dem Netz, und das ist dann für alle Beteiligten ein super Modell?

Als die CD in den 80ern auf den Markt kam, hast Du für EINE CD 30 Mark bezahlt. 30 Mark. Für eine knappe Stunde Musik. Wenn Du heute bei einem Streaming-Anbieter für das gleiche Geld pro Monat Zugriff auf Abermillionen Songs bekommst, findest Du das echt teuer?


----------



## TobiWan82 (20. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das ist falsch. Viele Spiele verschwinden doch schon heute aus Online-Stores. U.a. wegen abgelaufener Lizenzen, versuch mal Afterburner Climax oder Outrun 2006 (letzteres gibt es physisch für PC, was die einzige noch erhältliche Version ist, wenn du sie gebraucht auftreiben kannst) irgendwo zu kaufen ...
> oder weil Hersteller insbesondere kleine auch mal dicht machen.
> 
> Auch werden sich bei technischen Änderungen die Hersteller einen Teufel darum kümmern "die olle Kamelle" fit für das neue System zu machen.


Deswegen setze ich auch eher auf ein Beteiligungsmodell, statt auf ein Lizenzmodell. Sprich es gibt da eigentlich kaum einen Grund als Vertreiber als auch als Plattform das zu kippen. Google muss keine Lizenzgebühr für einen potentiellen Ladenhüter zahlen und der Publisher kann auch langfristig Geld daraus ziehen, ohne weiteres Kapital einzusetzen. 

Ansonsten, wenn ein Publisher pleite geht und sich niemand findet, den man die Rechte um den Hals hängen kann oder ein Spiel aus technischen Ansprüchen nicht mehr lauffähig ist. Diese Probleme haben wir auch jetzt ohne Streaming Dienst doch eh schon. Sprich, das ist kein neuer Problemraum der da entsteht, sondern ich sehe eher da mal Möglichkeiten diesen einzugrenzen. Gerade im Punkt technische Rückwertkompatibilität hat doch die jüngste Vergangenheit gezeigt, dass es wenig genutzt, aber oft gewünscht wird. Am Konsolenmarkt - mit einer einheitlichen Hardware - ist so etwas sehr viel einfacher Umzusetzen, da ich die Zielspezifikationen genau kenne. Im Bereich PC ist das meist weitaus aufwendiger aufgrund der Vielseitigkeit. Klar gibt es gerade hier viele die auch mal gerne ein Spiel von vor 10 Jahren installieren und spielen, wie viele sind es aber auf den ganzen Markt geschielt, die dann einen Aufwand betreiben um aus Nostalgie heraus ein altes Spiel wieder lauffähig zu kriegen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Du bist nach Kauf Eigentümer, wie oft soll ich das noch sagen? In Deutschland gelten andere Gesetze als in USA. Und §433 BGB ist eindeutig.


Jetzt kann man aber auch darüber diskutieren, ob digitale Medien als "Sache" definiert werden können. Immerhin entstand das Gesetz in einer Zeit, in der an Begriffe wie "digitale Medien" noch gar nicht gedacht wurde. 

Bei einem Kauf von Retailprodukten ist man Eigentümer des Mediums. Aber eben nicht des Inhalts. Und hier liegt der Knackpunkt: Bei digital erworbenen Medien gibt es keinen Datenträger, dessen Eigentümer man sein kann. Das Thema hatten wir schon oft genug und ich werde das jetzt hier nicht weiter ausführen. 

Aber selbst wenn irgendwann mal im Gesetz der Zusatz "Inbegriffen sind digitale Medien, wie Spiele, Filme, Bücher etc., unabhängig digitaler Sicherungsmaßnahmen, die den Wiederverkauf unterbinden." kommt, können Publisher immernoch Anpassungen vornehmen. Dann ist es eben kein Kauf mehr, sondern es wird _explizit_ (und nicht mehr zwischen den Zeilen) von einer "Nutzungslizenz" schon beim Erwerb (da ist ja noch von "Kauf" die Rede) gesprochen, oder alternativ von einer "zu zahlenden einmaligen Leihgebühr". Läuft aufs selbe hinaus. Und ich bin da relativ sicher, dass das nach deutschem Recht möglich wäre. Dann sind Plattformen wie Steam, Origin usw. eben nur "Bibliotheken", in denen man sich Medien ausleiht. Dann wird das Konzept eben geändert, AGB anders formuliert, damit es legal bleibt. Und die Veränderung eines Konzepts (und wenn man es nur entsprechend formuliert) ist in DE legal. 

PS: Versteh mich nicht falsch. Ich bin ein Freund von dem Gedanken, dass Spiele mein Eigentum sind. Und ich bin tatsächlich der Meinung, dass man auch Eigentümer eines digitalen Produkts sein sollte. Aber aktuell ist die Gesetzeslage bzgl. digitaler Medien in DE eben nicht eindeutig genug. Wäre die Lage so eindeutig, gäbe es dazu auch keine Diskussion.  Und dann hätten wir keine AGB, in denen was von "Nutzerlizenz" steht. Das halte auch ich für völligen Unfug, aber so sieht's halt nunmal aus.


----------



## fud1974 (20. März 2019)

Sanador schrieb:


> Oh gut, eine Streaming Konsole!



Ähhm.. warst du irgendwie bei der Diskussion hier oder bei der Präsi dabei und weißt mehr als wir?  

Eine Streaming Konsole hab ich nirgendwo erblicken können.

Die einzige Hardware die die vorgestellt haben ist der Controller.. und der auch wohl nur mehr um noch ein paar Milisekunden Latenz rausfeilen zu können (da direkt via WLAN raus ins Internet, nicht
erst über Bluetooth oder Kabel-Umweg über die Client Hardware die den Stream empfängt)  und um das Handover zwischen den verschiedenen Clients möglichst reibungslos machen zu können bzw.
um so nette Gags wie den Google Assist Button nativ einbinden zu können.



> Hohe Input-Latenzen, benötigt sehr schnelles Internet und Spiele können vom einen zum anderen Tag aus dem Sortiment wegen Lizenzproblemen verschwinden.
> Das Ding wird nix...hoffentlich.



Na ja,  "sehr schnelles" Internet...   ich streame die Spiele hier mit 20 MBit/s via Shadow aus dem Internet, das reicht für FullHD mit 60FPS... da habe ich noch Artefakte aber ich könnte auch höher gehen, aber eigentlich geht das zu 90 Prozent für mich in Ordnung und sollte
dann bei Google schon ähnlich sein,  als virtueller "Nebenbei" Gaming PC sehr okay... Und Shadow ist nicht Google, da erwarte ich eigentlich dass Google mit seinen Milliarden das noch ne Ecke besser hinbekommt als dieses französische Startup.

Die Jungs und Mädels bei Shadow haben momentan eher andere Probleme, man merkt dass die von vorne bis hinten überfordert sind, sowohl im Support (eine Person für alle deutschsprachigen, yeah!), beim Billing-Process (SEPA okay für Erstbestellung, je nach Konstellation Verlängerung des Abos dann nur möglich via Kreditkarte usw.).. und
eine IPV6 Integration wäre auch mal nice so dass die Vodafone Kabel Kunden auch in den Genuss von Game Streaming kommen.. da bin ich schon sehr gespannt ob sie bei Google das gleich von Anfang an bedacht haben oder ob dann Fragestellungen wie "Wie kann ich den Vodafone Support dazu bewegen dieses verkrüppelte 'Dual Stack Lite'
auf meinen Anschluss rauszukonfigurieren" dann auch bei Google Stadia Diskussionsforen die Runde machen.


----------



## Spiritogre (20. März 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Jetzt kann man aber auch darüber diskutieren, ob digitale Medien als "Sache" definiert werden können. Immerhin entstand das Gesetz in einer Zeit, in der an Begriffe wie "digitale Medien" noch gar nicht gedacht wurde.



Laut BGH ist Software eine Sache nach §90 BGB, da eine Software nicht ohne Hardware auf der sie gespeichert ist funktioniert, ähnlich wie ein gedrucktes Buch ohne Papier nicht funktioniert. Die Wörter / Programmierung lässt sich nun mal nicht in der Luft speichern und verwenden. 

https://www.anwaltscontor.de/software-als-sache/

Da kannst du dich noch so winden und gegen an reden. Die gesetzliche Situation in Deutschland ist klar. Du musst nur noch lernen Urheberrecht nicht mit Eigentumsrecht in einen Topf zu werfen, das sind verschiedene Dinge.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. März 2019)

Wenn es auf auf Abo-System hinauslaufen sollte - was anzunehmen ist - bin ich definitiv raus. Ich brauche als Spieler keine Flaterate, ich möchte gezielt heraussuchen dürfen was mich interessiert und nur allein dafür bezahlen.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Worrel (20. März 2019)

AlBundyFan schrieb:


> 16k-leitung?
> 
> sowas hatte man schon 1990 ... wenn du heute immer noch mti der leisitung  eines modems aus dem 90ern fährst (bietet so was langsames überhaupt noch jemand an?) dann ist es zu teuer wenn du dafür mehr als 10c zahlst.


Hier wird ein Mißverständnis vorliegen:

Bis vor kurzem hatte ich hier auch nur die Möglichkeit eines "16k" Tarifes (wovon dann auch nur "12k" hier ankamen) - allerdings sind das korrekt bezeichnet 16 (bzw 12) *Mbit/s*. Seit Januar sind hier endlich mal 100 Mbit/s möglich.

(hier= knapp 30.000 Einwohner Stadt in der Nähe von Wuppertal)


----------



## Loosa (20. März 2019)

Verwechsel ich auch dauernd, bzw. benutze es gegenseitig austauschbar, und bezeichne meine 20MBit mit 20K-Leitung. Wenn es eigentlich 20.000k sind.
Wahrscheinlich weil 20M auch einfach dämlich klingt. 


/edit: Apropos, ich bin mal gespannt wie die in USA auf diesen Streaming-Dienst reagieren. Wo wir über die Geschwindigkeit jammern, haben die dort im Austausch das Problem, dass die meisten Tarife auch im Festnetz nur eingeschränkte Volumen bieten. Dass Flatrates bei uns zum Standard wurden hatten wir damals echt gut angestellt. Fehlt nur noch mobil.


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Laut BGH ist Software eine Sache nach §90 BGB, da eine Software nicht ohne Hardware auf der sie gespeichert ist funktioniert, ähnlich wie ein gedrucktes Buch ohne Papier nicht funktioniert. Die Wörter / Programmierung lässt sich nun mal nicht in der Luft speichern und verwenden.
> 
> https://www.anwaltscontor.de/software-als-sache/
> 
> Da kannst du dich noch so winden und gegen an reden. Die gesetzliche Situation in Deutschland ist klar.


Interessanter Artikel. Damit ist mein angesprochener Punkt hinfällig. Zumindest was die "Sache" angeht. 

Dennoch: Beim Erwerb eines Spiels spricht man vom Kauf. In den AGB steht meist aber was von "Nutzerlizenz". Ja, was kauft man denn nun? Die Software oder nur eine Nutzerlizenz? Das Gesetz sagt "Der Kauf von Software macht den Kunden zum Eigentümer". Aber das Gesetz sagt nicht "Man darf nicht nur Nutzerlizenzen verkaufen, sondern muss die Software als ganzes verkaufen". Schönes Schlupfloch, das sich Publisher ganz legal zu nutze machen, indem sie eben sagen: "Nö, ihr seid nicht Eigentümer, sondern Nutzer einer Lizenz zum spielen. Denn wir verkaufen nur die Nutzerlizenz." Und genau das dürfen sie. Genauso gut dürften die auch sagen "Ihr zahlt eine einmalige Leihgebühr und das Spiel besitzt ihr auf unbestimmte Zeit." Damit wäre es einfach nur ein Verleih. Wäre genauso möglich und damit unterbunden, dass man Eigentümer der Software ist. Und das völlig legal. Es gibt kein Gesetz, das sowas verbietet.

Die Frage sollte also gar nicht sein: Ist man Eigentümer der Software beim Kauf? Grundsätzlich ja. Da gehe ich ja auch mit dir mit (weswegen du dir deinen fotzigen Tonfall, der da so schön in deinen Zeilen mitschwingt, sparen kannst). 
Die Frage ist: Dürfen Publisher reine Nutzerlizenzen verkaufen? Ja, dürfen sie. Sagt niemand, dass die das nicht dürfen. 

Ob ich persönlich das toll oder scheiße finde, spielt dabei keine Rolle. Ich find's doof. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Du musst nur noch lernen Urheberrecht nicht mit Eigentumsrecht in einen Topf zu werfen, das sind verschiedene Dinge.


Was ich lernen muss, überlässt du allerdings bitte mal mir.  Vom Urheberrecht hab ich mit keiner Silbe gesprochen.


----------



## Davki90 (20. März 2019)

Das wäre wirklich nicht nötig gewesen von Google. Sie müssen sich jetzt nicht auch noch in die Gameindustrie einmischen. Es gibt schon genug Streaminganbieter (Nvidia, dann sicher bald Sony und Microsoft). Ich begreife Google nicht, sie machen mit ihrer Suchmaschine und Youtube genug Umsatz. Ausserdem, bin ich nicht sicher ob das überhaupt funktionieren kann, so wie sie das uns schmackhaft machen wollen. Dann auch noch mit eigenen Entwicklerstudios und Exklusivspielen. Jade Raymond verschwendet dort ihre Zeit, sie wäre lieber bei Ubisoft geblieben. Das wird nicht lange gut gehen mit Stadia. Aber das haben wir jetzt von der freien Marktwirtschaft. Jeder muss sein eigenes Süppchen kochen und überall dabei sein. Das ist einfach nicht gut für den Kunden, der überall und bei jedem Geld ausgeben soll und durch Exklusivspiele sogar noch gezwungen wird, ein Abo abzuschliessen. Ich werde Stadia ganz einfach ignorieren.


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. März 2019)

Davki90 schrieb:


> Es gibt schon genug Streaminganbieter (Nvidia, dann sicher bald Sony und Microsoft).


Sony hat bereits einen Streamingdienst. Nennt sich Playstation Now. 

Den hab ich heute mal, anlässlich dieses Threads, übrigens mal ausprobiert. Es ist schon gut und spielt sich auch vernünftig. Streaming halte ich schon für eine Alternative zum "nativen" Gaming. Nur ist es keine Ablöse. Und wenn DE weiterhin die nächsten 20 Jahre Entwicklungsland bleibt, was Internet angeht, sowieso nicht.


----------



## Spiritogre (20. März 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Interessanter Artikel. Damit ist mein angesprochener Punkt hinfällig. Zumindest was die "Sache" angeht.
> 
> Dennoch: Beim Erwerb eines Spiels spricht man vom Kauf. In den AGB steht meist aber was von "Nutzerlizenz". Ja, was kauft man denn nun? Die Software oder nur eine Nutzerlizenz? Das Gesetz sagt "Der Kauf von Software macht den Kunden zum Eigentümer". Aber das Gesetz sagt nicht "Man darf nicht nur Nutzerlizenzen verkaufen, sondern muss die Software als ganzes verkaufen". Schönes Schlupfloch, das sich Publisher ganz legal zu nutze machen, indem sie eben sagen: "Nö, ihr seid nicht Eigentümer, sondern Nutzer einer Lizenz zum spielen. Denn wir verkaufen nur die Nutzerlizenz." Und genau das dürfen sie. Genauso gut dürften die auch sagen "Ihr zahlt eine einmalige Leihgebühr und das Spiel besitzt ihr auf unbestimmte Zeit." Damit wäre es einfach nur ein Verleih. Wäre genauso möglich und damit unterbunden, dass man Eigentümer der Software ist. Und das völlig legal. Es gibt kein Gesetz, das sowas verbietet.
> 
> ...



Das ist Korinthenkackerei, was die Hersteller schreiben und wollen ist völlig unerheblich. In der Lizenz muss stehen, dass das Eigentum übertragen wird, tut es das nicht ist sie ungültig, fertig. Damit ist unerheblich ob man von Lizenz oder Software spricht.


----------



## BountyGamer (20. März 2019)

Ich investiere dann doch lieber in nen anständigen Rechner, den ich nicht nur zum Spielen verwenden kann.


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das ist Korinthenkackerei, was die Hersteller schreiben und wollen ist völlig unerheblich. In der Lizenz muss stehen, dass das Eigentum übertragen wird, tut es das nicht ist sie ungültig, fertig. Damit ist unerheblich ob man von Lizenz oder Software spricht.



Ist es eben nicht.  Digitale Medien sind als "Sache" definiert. Korrekt. Und grundsätzlich sind sie Eigentum, wenn man sie kauft. Auch korrekt. Da sind wir uns erstmal einig. 

Aber es ist eben nicht unerheblich, ob die nun "nur" eine Nutzerlizenz verkaufen oder eben die Software an sich. Das ist selbstverständlich ein Unterschied und solange es kein Gesetz gibt, dass sowas verbietet, ist es legal und damit sind die AGB auch gültig, die von einer "Nutzerlizenz" sprechen. Welches Gesetz verbietet es mir denn, dir nur eine Nutzerlizenz zu verkaufen, nicht aber das Produkt an sich? Wenn das meine Vertragskonditionen sind, auf die du dich als Käufer beim Erwerb einlässt (wie du es bei jedem Kauf eines Spiels ja machst), ist daran erstmal nichts illegal. Ist ja auch eigentlich relativ klar kommuniziert. 

Und wie gesagt...selbst wenn der Gesetzgeber irgendwann sagt "Es dürfen keine Nutzerlizenzen verkauft werden. Die Software als Produkt muss verkauft werden.", finden Publisher schon ihre Wege, um sich völlig legal durchzumogeln. 

An der Stelle möchte ich mal anmerken, dass nicht der Inhalt die AGB nichtig machen sollte, sondern die Tatsache, dass man die Konditionen des Kaufvertrages, also die AGB, erst nach Kauf einsehen kann.

Aber lassen wir das an der Stelle gut sein.  Wenn es für dich Korinthenkackerei ist, ist das dein Bier. Ich werde da jetzt auch nicht weiter diskutieren.


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. März 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Google geht damit baden. Wehret den Anfängen. Irgendwann gibt es dann Spiele nur noch via Streaming und die Firmen haben die 100%ige Kontrolle über die Lifetime eines Spiels. Will man in 6 oder 10 Jahren Spiel X wieder spielen ? Pech gehabt. Such Dir was neues. Nein danke.



Ich würde es mir auch wünschen, aber befürchte leider, dass es nicht so kommen wird. Siehe Mikrotransaktionen. Für uns war das früher undenkbar, dass es Leute geben wird, die Geld in einem Shop ausgeben werden, nur damit der Char eine rote statt eine grüne Hose hat. Da hätten wir auch gesagt, völlig bekloppt. Man hat aber eine neue Generation herangezüchtet für die das völlig normal ist und die für jeden Mist Geld in einen Onlineshop stecken.
So wird es auch hier wohl werden. Man wird die jungen Spieler damit bewerben und sagen wie toll es ist und sie werden damit aufwachsen und es irgendwann als völlig normal empfinden. Da werden wir alten Säcke wohl nichts mehr ausrichten können. Leider.
Was mich vor allem stört, das ist die Abhängigkeit. Monatliches Abo abschließen, einmal ein Spiel zocken und irgendwann verschwindet es wieder... Das ist irgendwie Spiele wie eine Currywurst oder einen Döner zu konsumieren. Mit Kunst hat das nichts mehr zu tun. Reines Konsumieren und Wegwerfen, viele Spiele wird man dann 20 Jahre danach nicht mehr kennen, weil sie für immer verschwunden sind. Für echte Zocker für die das Hobby mehr als nur reines blödes Konsumieren ist, ist das natürlich die Hölle.


----------



## Spiritogre (20. März 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ist es eben nicht.  Digitale Medien sind als "Sache" definiert. Korrekt. Und grundsätzlich sind sie Eigentum, wenn man sie kauft. Auch korrekt. Da sind wir uns erstmal einig.
> 
> Aber es ist eben nicht unerheblich, ob die nun "nur" eine Nutzerlizenz verkaufen oder eben die Software an sich. Das ist selbstverständlich ein Unterschied und solange es kein Gesetz gibt, dass sowas verbietet, ist es legal und damit sind die AGB auch gültig, die von einer "Nutzerlizenz" sprechen. Welches Gesetz verbietet es mir denn, dir nur eine Nutzerlizenz zu verkaufen, nicht aber das Produkt an sich? Wenn das meine Vertragskonditionen sind, auf die du dich als Käufer beim Erwerb einlässt (wie du es bei jedem Kauf eines Spiels ja machst), ist daran erstmal nichts illegal. Ist ja auch eigentlich relativ klar kommuniziert.
> 
> ...



Noch einmal, die Hersteller können ja 1000 Mal (in ihre Lizenz) schreiben, dass sie nur eine Nutzungslizenz verkaufen. Das ist schlicht UNGÜLTIG, da diese Aussage gegen das Gesetz verstösst. Damit wird dieser Teil der Lizenz ungültig und das Eigentum der Software geht so oder so an den Käufer. 

Außerdem ist eine AGB automatisch in Gänze(!) ungültig wenn sie nach dem Kauf vorgelegt wird. Lizenzbestimmungen müssen beim Kauf vorgelegt werden. Außerdem ist der Lizenzpartner nicht der Hersteller sondern der Verkäufer und es gelten dessen Bestimmungen. Nun können die natürlich in ihren AGBS sagen, es gelten die AGBs des Herstellers nur müssen die diese dann auch eben beim Kauf explizit vorlegen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Noch einmal, die Hersteller können ja 1000 Mal (in ihre Lizenz) schreiben, dass sie nur eine Nutzungslizenz verkaufen. Das ist schlicht UNGÜLTIG, da diese Aussage gegen das Gesetz verstösst. Damit wird dieser Teil der Lizenz ungültig und das Eigentum der Software geht so oder so an den Käufer.


Du kannst das noch so oft wiederholen, es ändert nichts daran, dass es kein Gesetz gibt, dass solche Vertragskonditionen verbietet und illegalisiert. Es ist eine Sache, wenn ein Gesetz ausdrücklich sagt "Beim Kauf einer Sache ist der Käufer Eigentümer". Eine ganz andere Sache ist "Händler dürfen keine Nutzungslizenzen verkaufen". Das sind zwei völlig verschiedene Paar Schuhe. Wenn Gesetz X "A" besagt, muss es nicht automatisch auch "B" sagen. 

Wenn du mir ein solches Gesetz vorlegen kannst, nehme ich gern alles zurück. Aber bis dahin bleibe ich dabei: Es ist legal und damit gültig. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Außerdem ist eine AGB automatisch in Gänze(!) ungültig wenn sie nach dem Kauf vorgelegt wird. Lizenzbestimmungen müssen beim Kauf vorgelegt werden.


Hab ich jetzt irgendwie dies bezüglich das Gegenteil behauptet?  Eher nicht.


----------



## Worrel (20. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Laut BGH ist Software eine Sache nach §90 BGB, da eine Software nicht ohne Hardware auf der sie gespeichert ist funktioniert, ähnlich wie ein gedrucktes Buch ohne Papier nicht funktioniert. Die Wörter / Programmierung lässt sich nun mal nicht in der Luft speichern und verwenden.


Erste Frage: Ein Buch *kaufst *du aber doch, oder?



> Du musst nur noch lernen Urheberrecht nicht mit Eigentumsrecht in einen Topf zu werfen, das sind verschiedene Dinge.


Nächste Frage: Welche Rechte hast du denn an einem Buch?

Du darfst es zu Pappmachée verarbeiten, verbrennen, als Briefbeschwerer verwenden, ...
... aber du darfst nicht den enthaltenen Text öffentlich vortragen.

Und genauso darfst du mit der CD/DVD einer Software auch machen, was du willst...
... die enthaltene Software darfst du aber nicht der Öffentlichkeit präsentieren. 

(Zitatrecht & Ähnliches mal ausgenommen)

Auch bei einem Buch hast du also lediglich ein Nutzungsrecht und es befindet sich eine Kopie in deinem Besitz, um dein Nutzungsrecht wahrzunehmen. 

Fazit: Was wir als "Kauf" bezeichnen, ist schon lange nur ein Nutzungsrecht.


----------



## Spiritogre (20. März 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Du kannst das noch so oft wiederholen, es ändert nichts daran, dass es kein Gesetz gibt, dass solche Vertragskonditionen verbietet und illegalisiert. Es ist eine Sache, wenn ein Gesetz ausdrücklich sagt "Beim Kauf einer Sache ist der Käufer Eigentümer". Eine ganz andere Sache ist "Händler dürfen keine Nutzungslizenzen verkaufen". Das sind zwei völlig verschiedene Paar Schuhe. Wenn Gesetz X "A" besagt, muss es nicht automatisch auch "B" sagen.
> 
> Wenn du mir ein solches Gesetz vorlegen kannst, nehme ich gern alles zurück. Aber bis dahin bleibe ich dabei: Es ist legal und damit gültig.


Warum muss es eine Gesetz dafür geben? Es reicht doch, wenn das Gesetz deutlich macht, dass irgendwelche Dinge die Hersteller in ihre Verträge schreiben illegal sind und damit automatisch nicht gelten, da das Gesetz nun mal über dem steht, was der Hersteller schreibt. 



Worrel schrieb:


> Erste Frage: Ein Buch *kaufst *du aber doch, oder?
> 
> 
> Nächste Frage: Welche Rechte hast du denn an einem Buch?
> ...


Du scheinst da Urheberrecht und Eigentumsrecht durcheinander zu bringen. 

Wie oben angeführt, der BGH hat bei seiner Entscheidung zur Software als Sache deutlich gesagt, du kaufst das Buch nicht wegen dem Papier sondern wegen den gedruckten Wörtern. Das Papier dient nur als Datenträger. 
Als Eigentümer darfst du mit dem Buch machen, was immer du in deinem privaten Umfeld willst. Du darfst es umschreiben, du darfst Notizen reinschreiben, du darfst es verkaufen.
Was du nicht darfst ist es kopieren und die Kopie verkaufen, das ist ein Urheberrechtsverstoß. Der trifft übrigens auch alles andere, du darfst dir auch keinen VW Golf kaufen und den dann nachbauen und deine Kopie dann verkaufen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. März 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> [...]


Eben. Letztlich ist man erstmal nur Eigentümer des Datenträgers (oder eben des Buches, wie in deinem Beispiel). Der Inhalt ist ein zweites Paar Schuhe und das muss man eben auch gesondert und selbstverständlich auch in Verbindung mit dem Urheberrecht betrachten und nicht nur mit dem BGB. 

Nach dem BGB ist eine Software erstmal eine Sache, die käuflich erwerbbar ist. Nach dem BGB wäre die Software mein Eigentum, wenn ich sie digital erwerbe. Soweit so gut. Das ist das eine. 

Das andere ist: Das beißt sich halt mit dem Urheberrecht. Ich bin nun mal nicht Eigentümer eines Werkes, das ich nicht selbst erschaffen habe. Eigentümer ist der Urheber. Niemand sonst. 

Also ist es schon richtig, wenn Publisher einem hier ein "Nutzungsrecht" verkaufen. Die AGB sind, was den Punkt "Der Kunde hat eine Nutzerrecht" ergo gültig, was digitale Medien angeht.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Warum muss es eine Gesetz dafür geben?





Spiritogre schrieb:


> Es reicht doch, wenn das Gesetz deutlich macht, dass irgendwelche Dinge die Hersteller in ihre Verträge schreiben illegal sind und damit automatisch nicht gelten, da das Gesetz nun mal über dem steht, was der Hersteller schreibt.


Ja, und welches Gesetz macht denn deutlich, dass irgendwelche Vertragskonditionen in den AGB illegal sind? Das BGB allein eben ja nicht, weil hier halt noch das Urheberrecht mit rein spielt. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Du scheinst da Urheberrecht und Eigentumsrecht durcheinander zu bringen.
> 
> Wie oben angeführt, der BGH hat bei seiner Entscheidung zur Software als Sache deutlich gesagt, du kaufst das Buch nicht wegen dem Papier sondern wegen den gedruckten Wörtern. Das Papier dient nur als Datenträger.
> Als Eigentümer darfst du mit dem Buch machen, was immer du in deinem privaten Umfeld willst. Du darfst es umschreiben, du darfst Notizen reinschreiben, du darfst es verkaufen.
> Was du nicht darfst ist es kopieren und die Kopie verkaufen, das ist ein Urheberrechtsverstoß. Der trifft übrigens auch alles andere, du darfst dir auch keinen VW Golf kaufen und den dann nachbauen und deine Kopie dann verkaufen.



Du verwechselst hier, hab ich den Eindruck, das Medium mit dem Inhalt. 

Übrigens...ein Auto darf ich bis zur Unkenntlichkeit verändern, umbauen (Stichwort: Tuning), verschrotten, what ever. Das darf ich auch in aller Öffentlichkeit tun, weil das Auto mein Eigentum ist. Die Marke "VW" aber eben nicht. Die darf ich nicht verändern oder ohne Erlaubnis irgendwie zu meinem Vorteil benutzen. Genauso verhält es sich mit dem Inhalt von Büchern oder eben Datenträgern (Software). Hier greift das Nutzungsrecht, was im Urheberrecht verankert ist. 



> § 31 Einräumung von Nutzungsrechten
> (1) Der Urheber kann einem anderen das Recht einräumen, das Werk auf einzelne oder alle Nutzungsarten zu nutzen (Nutzungsrecht). Das Nutzungsrecht kann als einfaches oder ausschließliches Recht sowie räumlich, zeitlich oder inhaltlich beschränkt eingeräumt werden.
> (2) Das einfache Nutzungsrecht berechtigt den Inhaber, das Werk auf die erlaubte Art zu nutzen, ohne dass eine Nutzung durch andere ausgeschlossen ist.


Und genau das greift beim Konsum eines Spiels. Liest man ein Buch, spielt man ein Spiel usw...kann man das nur, weil uns der Urheber das Recht eingeräumt hat, es zu nutzen. Aber das macht uns nicht automatisch zu Eigentümern des Werkes, nur weil wir Medium X und Y erwerben.


----------



## Spiritogre (20. März 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Eben. Letztlich ist man erstmal nur Eigentümer des Datenträgers (oder eben des Buches, wie in deinem Beispiel). Der Inhalt ist ein zweites Paar Schuhe und das muss man eben auch gesondert und selbstverständlich auch in Verbindung mit dem Urheberrecht betrachten und nicht nur mit dem BGB.
> 
> Nach dem BGB ist eine Software erstmal eine Sache, die käuflich erwerbbar ist. Nach dem BGB wäre die Software mein Eigentum, wenn ich sie digital erwerbe. Soweit so gut. Das ist das eine.
> 
> ...



Das ist jetzt aber krude zusammengerührter Blödsinn! 
Als Eigentümer darfst du die Software umschreiben wie du lustig bist. Du darfst das nur niemanden zeigen, weil das gegen Urheberrecht verstößt, weil eben der Großteil vom ursprünglichem Ersteller stammt. 

Wenn du eine Kopie einer Software kaufst bist du Eigentümer dieser Kopie - fertig aus die Diskussion hör endlich auf da alles zu verdrehen. 

Die AGBs sind, ergo ungültig, wenn sie sich nicht an die Gesetze halten, und das Gesetz sagt, das Eigentumsrecht wird beim Kauf übertragen. Weiß echt nicht, was du dir da immer zusammenreimst.

Ein Urheber kann übrigens seine Rechte auch verkaufen, siehe viele Musiker wo der Verlag die Rechte an den Liedern hält und nicht der Komponist. Ein Angestellter erhält z.B. auch keine Urheberrechte sondern die hat seine Firma.


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt aber krude zusammengerührter Blödsinn!
> Als Eigentümer darfst du die Software umschreiben wie du lustig bist. Du darfst das nur niemanden zeigen, weil das gegen Urheberrecht verstößt, weil eben der Großteil vom ursprünglichem Ersteller stammt.


Ich darf ein Spiel benutzen, aber nur modifizieren, weil es der Entwickler explizit erlaubt. Würde er es nicht erlauben, darf ich es auch nicht. Auch nicht für den privaten Gebrauch. Wenn ich es doch mache, interessierts halt nur keinen, weil man es nicht nachprüfen kann. Aber eine Erlaubnis für eine Veränderung des Werkes gibt es in dem Sinne nicht.  

Im Urheberrecht steht explizit "benutzen", nicht "Der Besitzer darf das Werk für den umschreiben, verändern oder töten." Das ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wenn du eine Kopie einer Software kaufst bist du Eigentümer dieser Kopie - fertig aus die Diskussion hör endlich auf da alles zu verdrehen.


Ich sehe, es nervt dich.  Aber es stimmt halt nicht so ganz, was du da sagst, tut mir Leid. Beruf dich nicht immer nur auf das BGB, sondern sieh das ganze halt auch mal in Verbindung mit dem Urheberrecht. Und da steht was ganz anderes drin, als im BGB. So simpel, wie du es hier darstellst, ist es halt nicht. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> [...]und das Gesetz sagt, das Eigentumsrecht wird beim Kauf übertragen.


Nur das BGB. Das Urheberrecht aber nicht. Diese beiden Gesetze beißen sich hier völlig. Ich kann schlecht als Kunde Eigentümer von etwas sein, was unter Markenschutz steht und ich nicht selbst erschaffen habe. Das funktioniert überhaupt nicht. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ein Urheber kann übrigens seine Rechte auch verkaufen, siehe viele Musiker wo der Verlag die Rechte an den Liedern hält und nicht der Komponist. Ein Angestellter erhält z.B. auch keine Urheberrechte sondern die hat seine Firma.


Klar kann der Urheber seine Rechte verkaufen. Spielt halt nur keine Rolle, weil es am Recht selbst nichts ändert.

Aber ich bin mal so nett und sage: Beenden wir die Diskussion, bevor du hier noch an die Decke gehst.


----------



## Spiritogre (21. März 2019)

Was ich sage stimmt, ich berufe mich auf Gesetze. Was du machst ist die Rechtslage zu ignorieren und zu verdrehen, damit du gegen an argumentieren kannst. Ich weiß ehrlich  gesagt nicht, wie man so merkbefreit sein kann.

Und übrigens, du darfst Software umschreiben und modifizieren! 
Und noch einmal Urheberrecht und Eigentumsrecht sind verschiedene Dinge. Die kannst du nicht in einen Topf schmeißen. Das Eigentumrsrecht ist bei bestimmten Dingen eingeschränkt. Das gilt für ALLES selbst für einen Stuhl. Was glaubst du, wieviele Auflagen und Einschränkungen Grundstückseigentümer haben...


----------



## Worrel (21. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Du scheinst da Urheberrecht und Eigentumsrecht durcheinander zu bringen.
> 
> Wie oben angeführt, der BGH hat bei seiner Entscheidung zur Software als Sache deutlich gesagt, du kaufst das Buch nicht wegen dem Papier sondern wegen den gedruckten Wörtern. Das Papier dient nur als Datenträger.
> Als Eigentümer darfst du mit dem Buch machen, was immer du in deinem privaten Umfeld willst. Du darfst es umschreiben, du darfst Notizen reinschreiben, du darfst es verkaufen.
> Was du nicht darfst ist es kopieren und die Kopie verkaufen, das ist ein Urheberrechtsverstoß. Der trifft übrigens auch alles andere, du darfst dir auch keinen VW Golf kaufen und den dann nachbauen und deine Kopie dann verkaufen.


Alles, was du sagst, unterstreicht meine Argumentation:

du kaufst eine Software ebenfalls nicht wegen der CD/DVD, sondern dem darauf enthaltenen Programm, Die CD/DVD ist nur der Datenträger. 
Als Eigentümer darfst du mit der CD/DVD machen was du willst: beschriften, als Mobile verwenden oder deine Teetasse drauf abstellen. auch mit der Software darfst du in privatem Rahmen machen, was du willst (sofern möglich). Die CD/DVD darfst du auch verkaufen. Hier gibt es mit Accountbindungen zwar Einschränkungen bzgl. was du mit einer Software machen _kannst_, aber das ändert ja nichts an deinem Eigentum über die Sache. 
(Und ja, bei Accountbindungen wäre es durchaus angebracht, sich Gedanken zu machen, ob und wie man das verbessern könnte.)
Und ebenso darfst du keine Kopien von Software erstellen und diese verkaufen.

Bei soviel Übereinstimmungen - wieso sollte man also ein Buck "kaufen", aber bei einer Software soll das plötzlich anders heißen? 
Oder andersrum: Wenn du bei Software "nur ein Nutzungsrecht" erwirbst, wieso solltest du bei einem Buch mehr bekommen?


----------



## Spiritogre (21. März 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Bei soviel Übereinstimmungen - wieso sollte man also ein Buck "kaufen", aber bei einer Software soll das plötzlich anders heißen?
> Oder andersrum: Wenn du bei Software "nur ein Nutzungsrecht" erwirbst, wieso solltest du bei einem Buch mehr bekommen?


Es gibt keinen Unterschied, die kaufst ein Buch und bist Eigentümer, du kaufst eine Software und bist Eigentümer. Die Lizenz ist für dich als Eigentümer praktisch sinnlos, die bekommst du zwar obendrauf (was nicht heißt, dass sie überhaupt gültig ist, sie wird eben mitgeliefert) aber genauso hättest du ein Stück Klopapier dazu bekommen können, wobei das wenigstens dann noch einen Verwendungszweck hätte. 
Und du kannst mit beiderlei Eigentum machen was immer du willst, solange du das Urheberrechtsgesetz nicht verletzt. Das ist genau das, was ich die ganze Zeit hier sage.


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen Unterschied, die kaufst ein Buch und bist Eigentümer, du kaufst eine Software und bist Eigentümer.


Du verwechselst hier gerade den Träger mit dessen Inhalt. Ein Buch ist erstmal nur ein Buch. Der Inhalt des Buches ist ein anderes Paar Schuhe. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Was ich sage stimmt, ich berufe mich auf Gesetze. Was du machst ist die Rechtslage zu ignorieren und zu verdrehen, damit du gegen an argumentieren kannst. Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, wie man so merkbefreit sein kann.
> 
> Und übrigens, du darfst Software umschreiben und modifizieren!
> Und noch einmal Urheberrecht und Eigentumsrecht sind verschiedene Dinge. Die kannst du nicht in einen Topf schmeißen. Das Eigentumrsrecht ist bei bestimmten Dingen eingeschränkt. Das gilt für ALLES selbst für einen Stuhl. Was glaubst du, wieviele Auflagen und Einschränkungen Grundstückseigentümer haben...


Ich berufe mich hier genauso auf Gesetze. Nämlich auf das Urheberrecht.  Und das spricht ziemlich eindeutig von "Nutzerrecht", das dem Konsumenten vom Urheber eingeräumt wird. Entsprechende Passage habe ich zitiert. Und genau das machen sich Publisher zunutze und das vollkommen legal, wenn sie in den AGB was von "Nutzerlizenz" faseln. Und benutzen heißt nicht, dass man damit machen kann, was man will, oder dass einem das Werk gehört. Man darf es halt nur benutzen. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger. 

Ignorieren tu ich hier gar nichts. Ich bin halt nur anderer Meinung als du. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und übrigens, du darfst Software umschreiben und modifizieren!


Aber auch nur, weil der Entwickler es explizit erlaubt oder duldet. Weil du dich ja hier so gern auf Gesetze berufst: Es gibt aber keine Rechtsgrundlage, die mir explizit gestattet, Software zu verändern. Auch für den privaten Gebrauch ist es grundsätzlich nicht gestattet (lediglich die Vorführung im privaten Umfeld ist gestattet (Kumpel guckt beim Zocken zu z.B.). Wenn man es doch macht, interessiert's nur keinen, weil man es nicht nachprüfen kann. Im Endeffekt ist es reine Kulanz des Entwicklers und nur deswegen nicht verboten.


----------



## Spiritogre (21. März 2019)

Du tust aber so, als sei das Urheberrecht das einzig ausschlaggebende Gesetz. Und das ist einfach nicht richtig. Deine zitierten Passagen etwa sind nichtig, wenn es sich um gekauftes Eigentum und die private Nutzung handelt. Deine Passagen sagen lediglich, dass der Urheber dem Käufer unter Umständen einräumen kann, dass er es öffentlich aufführen darf und ähnliches. Siehe etwa Let's Plays und Spielestreams. Siehe öffentliche Veranstaltungen wo Musik gespielt wird und dann eine Gema-Gebühr bezahlt wird.


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Du tust aber so, als sei das Urheberrecht das einzig ausschlaggebende Gesetz. Und das ist einfach nicht richtig.


Genauso wenig ist das BGB das einzig ausschlaggebende Gesetz. Bezüglich dem BGB bin ich übrigens ja auch voll bei dir und das hab ich mehrmals betont. Aber es ist eben zu kurz gedacht, weil es andere Gesetze nicht berücksichtigt.  



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Deine zitierten Passagen etwa sind nichtig, wenn es sich um gekauftes Eigentum und die private Nutzung handelt.


Ganz klares: Nein. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Deine Passagen sagen lediglich, dass der Urheber dem Käufer unter Umständen einräumen kann, dass er es öffentlich aufführen darf und ähnliches. Siehe etwa Let's Plays und Spielestreams. Siehe öffentliche Veranstaltungen wo Musik gespielt wird und dann eine Gema-Gebühr bezahlt wird.


Nicht ausschließlich. Wir reden hier von Privatpersonen, nicht von öffentlichen Verantstaltungen. Und auch da ist das Urheberrecht ziemlich eindeutig und spricht eben nicht nur von öffentlichen Veranstaltungen oder Personen der Öffentlichkeit.


----------



## Spiritogre (21. März 2019)

Nur gibt es eben den privaten Raum, wo der Gesetzgeber klar sagt, dass man mit seinem Eigentum machen kann, was immer man will, selbst wenn man da eben gegen Gesetze verstößt. Stichwort Privatkopie.


----------



## Murmelgrumpf (21. März 2019)

shaboo schrieb:


> Die Verfügbarkeit von >= 50 Mbit liegt allerdings bundesweit bei mittlerweile fast 80 Prozent und das sollte für derartiges Streaming von Spielen wohl ausreichen.
> 
> Die 20 Prozent, die in Deutschland (und auch in anderen Ländern) ein solches Angebot nicht nutzen können, machen ein solches Modell ja nicht gleich unrentabel.



Nein, natürlich nicht, da hast du vollkommen recht. War aber auch nicht mein Punkt gewesen. Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen DASS es diese Flecken noch gibt. Das Google-Konzept wird einschlagen und ankommen, da bin ich mir sehr sicher.


----------



## Sanador (22. März 2019)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Ähhm.. warst du irgendwie bei der Diskussion hier oder bei der Präsi dabei und weißt mehr als wir?
> 
> Eine Streaming Konsole hab ich nirgendwo erblicken können.
> 
> ...



Ach, ich Dussel! 
Ich meinte Streaming Service. 
Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## AlBundyFan (29. März 2019)

Murmelgrumpf schrieb:


> Du glückliches, unwissendes Großstadtkind. Laß mich dir ein ganz klein wenig die Welt außerhalb deiner Stadtmauern erklären. Da gibt es nämlich Gegenden .... Orte, nennt man die, oder Kleinstädte, die Alten munkeln an ihren Lagerfeuern sogar noch von sogenannten Dörfern. In diesen unerschlossenen Gegenden, da gibt es sowas wie 16kb-Leitungen schon noch. Und weißt du was ? Die Leute sind glücklich darüber, denn ihr Leben hat sie Bescheidenheit gelehrt.
> 
> Wir, die wir in diesen dunklen Regionen leben, verzichten teils lieber auf Paketzustellung vor die Haustür, fließend Warmwasser und elektrisches Licht als auf unseren, in abendlichen Zusammenkünften gepriesenen Netflix-Stream.
> 
> Und jetzt geh' dich schämen, ob deiner Unwissenheit und schließe die technisch weniger erschlossene Bevölkerung in deine Abendgebete vor deinem bunt leuchtenden Router ein.



es würde dir guttun etwas freundlciher zu sein.

bitte beweise mir mein unwissen indem du EINEN einzigen anbieter hier verlinkst mit einem angebot im 16k-bereich.

das ist 1/4 der geschwindigkeit der ersten ADSL-Leitung vor über 20 jahren.


----------



## Worrel (29. März 2019)

AlBundyFan schrieb:


> bitte beweise mir mein unwissen indem du EINEN einzigen anbieter hier verlinkst mit einem angebot im 16k-bereich.
> 
> das ist 1/4 der geschwindigkeit der ersten ADSL-Leitung vor über 20 jahren.



Siehe hier: http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...t-die-zukunft-des-gamings-5.html#post10223670


----------

